# Pipes for Sale! All proceeds from RIU sales go to the FDD Vacation fund!



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

All Proceeds from RIU sales go to the FDD "Vacation" fund. If you would like another color/pattern or the carb on a specific side, just ask and I'll see what I can do!
I started not very long ago but I've already been selling pipes to my local smoke shop so I'm ready to offer some to RIU members. All pipes go in the kiln to anneal.



Rasta Fritted ($15*)
View attachment 2471082View attachment 2471081View attachment 2471083
Heavy Silver Fumed (Lots of silver used! My personal favorite, you can see your reflection in the amber mouthpiece! $15*)
View attachment 2471073View attachment 2471074View attachment 2471076View attachment 2471075View attachment 2471070View attachment 2471071View attachment 2471072
Green with White Polka dots ($10*)
View attachment 2471078View attachment 2471077
Green Fritted ($10*)
View attachment 2471086View attachment 2471087
Green and Blue Fritted ends with Silver Fumed Center ($10*)
View attachment 2471089View attachment 2471088
Green with Black Stripes ($10*)
View attachment 2471079View attachment 2471080
Green with White striped mouth piece (There is some cobalt blue in there but it is hidden by the green $5*)
View attachment 2471084View attachment 2471085

( *plus $5 shipping )



This one's not for sale but I can make another one!


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 8, 2013)

I like, and am considering it. whats the easiest method of payment?
i like the green fritted, and green with black stripes.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks! Paypal is the easiest payment method


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 8, 2013)

seeing if i can get some funds in PP, if not itl have to wait till morning so i can get to the bank..



gonna have to be in the morning, or noonish in my world..

i do like those 2, and will prob take em both.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> seeing if i can get some funds in PP, if not itl have to wait till morning so i can get to the bank..


Awesome! Just let me know which one you want and I'll make you a matching bowl poker free!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 8, 2013)

h ow much


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 8, 2013)

*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.**
*
i like the mushroom poker in the second pic*
*i will PM you soon as im ready*, *like i said, ill probly take both the ones i mentioned. one will be a gift, ill be selfish and keep the other. ill let them choose. i like them both.*
*


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> h ow much



$10 plus $5 for shipping! $15 Total! 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> *You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*
> i like the mushroom poker in the second pici will PM you soon as im ready*, *like i said, ill probly take both the ones i mentioned. one will be a gift, ill be selfish and keep the other. ill let them choose. i like them both.


I can make you a mushroom poker or make one to match the pipe(s) you choose! Thanks again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2013)

i really dig the mushrooms as well.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 8, 2013)

ill be takin dat at dark green poker an i like fdd


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ill be takin dat at dark green poker an i like fdd


Awesome, Thanks! PM me when you are ready, I'll make a poker to match and post some random pokers to choose form!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 8, 2013)

my order da green pipe an da dark greeen poker 

i stay ready can just pm me da details an im on it 

still sitin on fdd ice cream greap fruit di an cracker jack 
a fine young man dat fade 
an i like da way he handles ea super nigger whit guy chi


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 8, 2013)

hey man, did you get my PM?
hate riu doesnt give me a confirmation.. i figure your PM box could be full..


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry, I though I had replied. Just sent you a PM!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

All pipes listed above have been claimed or sold! I'll be making more tonight! Thanks!


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 8, 2013)

yes got it, thanx, jus dropped the cash off, should be available to me tomorrow. il email you then. thanx man.. 

ok, im putting in a suggestion for a smiley tokn a bowl (we have a bong or joint, but no bowl piece... jus sayin). can I get a second on that, and move forward to mods for approval ??


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> All pipes listed above have been claimed or sold! I'll be making more tonight! Thanks!


Anybody on here able to make an oil rig to sell for this?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 8, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Anybody on here able to make an oil rig to sell for this?


Oil rigs for what? Dankshizzle the glass house mod prob can, I might be able to as well.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Jan 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Oil rigs for what? Dankshizzle the glass house mod prob can, I might be able to as well.


I'm looking for a sick bubbler, been looking as Dave Goldstein and toro and stuff but if my purchase could help someone out that'd be cool


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 9, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> I'm looking for a sick bubbler, been looking as Dave Goldstein and toro and stuff but if my purchase could help someone out that'd be cool


LOL.... I read you post wrong! I thought you were looking for an oil setup for a certain piece, not a piece to support FDD. This pipe sale thread is to help fdd and is just something I'm doing. I haven't been blowing glass long enough to make you a sick oil bubbler.... Sorry! You can ask dankshizzle if he can make you something.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 9, 2013)

email sent to you. thanx.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

Get any more made bro? I've been looking to get a new piece.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Get any more made bro? I've been looking to get a new piece.


Yeah, just finished! I will post pictures tomorrow, they are still hot!

Here is one I made for my friend ben.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yeah, just finished! I will post pictures tomorrow, they are still hot!
> 
> Here is one I made for my friend ben.
> View attachment 2473987View attachment 2473989


Sweet! Hope I can get one before they are all snagged up again lol.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Sweet! Hope I can get one before they are all snagged up again lol.


I'll send you a PM when I'm posting them. Not all of them were bought here, my local smoke shop buys them from me as well. They bought and sold the first batch I gave them and called me asking for more so I gave the the ones that weren't claimed. If you want specific colors or pattern let me know and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'll send you a PM when I'm posting them. Not all of them were bought here, my local smoke shop buys them from me as well. They bought and sold the first batch I gave them and called me asking for more so I gave the the ones that weren't claimed. If you want specific colors or pattern let me know and I'll see what I can do!


What all can you make then I'll give you some colors and patterns I dig


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What all can you make then I'll give you some colors and patterns I dig



Not that great, beginner stuff like what you see above but I can mix in some color and some easier designs. I have just about every color Northstar offers.
you can see the color list here
http://www.northstarglass.com/catalog_ns.asp


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Not that great, beginner stuff like what you see above but I can mix in some color and some easier designs. I have just about every color Northstar offers.
> you can see the color list here
> http://www.northstarglass.com/catalog_ns.asp


I really like jade,yellow, amber/purple and dark multi with a splash of orange in there. I think it would be pretty bad ass having a pipe I designed. Let me know what you think.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I really like jade,yellow, amber/purple and dark multi with a splash of orange in there. I think it would be pretty bad ass having a pipe I designed. Let me know what you think.


you want all those colors on it or are those just the colors you like?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> you want all those colors on it or are those just the colors you like?


I like them all. I think the jade, yellow, and amber/purple would look cool together and the dark multi with orange would be pretty fucking sweet if you ask me.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 10, 2013)

all the colors you like.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I like them all. I think the jade, yellow, and amber/purple would look cool together and the dark multi with orange would be pretty fucking sweet if you ask me.


I'm done with one. I messed up a few and I used a whole rod of dark multi but I got one I like! I hope you like it! If not I'll start on another! Pictures as soon as it cools


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 11, 2013)

looks like silver fuming but that's how the colors blended into the clear tubing.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2476307View attachment 2476308View attachment 2476309View attachment 2476310View attachment 2476311View attachment 2476312View attachment 2476313View attachment 2476314
> looks like silver fuming but that's how the colors blended into the clear tubing.


Fucking awesome bro! Thanks so much! How thick is it? 

You can make me all the pieces you want to make me and I'll keep buying them. Get your some practice to. I love custom pieces and will deff keep getting them


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking awesome bro! Thanks so much! How thick is it?
> 
> You can make me all the pieces you want to make me and I'll keep buying them. Get your some practice to. I love custom pieces and will deff keep getting them


I used 4mm tubing, gather the glass nice and thick before I blow it. I don't know how thick the glass is when they are finished. I would say a bit thicker than your average $25 -$ 35 piece at a smoke shop. the person that showed me how to make them really stressed gathering the glass to make it thick. I'm still not the best but this one turned out very nice!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I used 4mm tubing, gather the glass nice and thick before I blow it. I don't know how thick the glass is when they are finished. I would say a bit thicker than your average $25 -$ 35 piece at a smoke shop. the person that showed me how to make them really stressed gathering the glass to make it thick. I'm still not the best but this one turned out very nice!


Works for me bro. I love it. It's unique and one of a kind and I guarantee no one else has one like it and that's what I like.

If you wanna make me another bro I will gladly buy another one. My girl wants one hahah. She saw mine and is jealous now!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Works for me bro. I love it. It's unique and one of a kind and I guarantee no one else has one like it and that's what I like.
> 
> If you wanna make me another bro I will gladly buy another one. My girl wants one hahah. She saw mine and is jealous now!



what colors does she like?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> what colors does she like?


*Unobtainium and **Rust 

How solid of colors can you make?*


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> *Unobtainium and **Rust
> 
> How solid of colors can you make?*


Ummmmmm..... LOL.... I don't know... I have both of those colors but have never used either of them. I can spread the white I have really easily but some of the other colors don't spread as nice. Some of them melt easier and will cover the pipe better. I can try getting the color as solid or as solid as possible, if she likes it then cool. If not then it's cool, I need to practice anyways!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> All Proceeds from RIU sales go to the FDD "Vacation" fund. If you would like another color/pattern or the carb on a specific side, just ask and I'll see what I can do!
> I started not very long ago but I've already been selling pipes to my local smoke shop so I'm ready to offer some to RIU members. All pipes go in the kiln to anneal.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 11, 2013)

I can do my best! I can do those color combos, and see what I can come up with! I have red, yellow, green and blue, ruby, jet black and jade fritt and turbo cobalt powder. I haven't used powders yet so I don't know how much different they are than fritt. I ordered a Northstar sample pack so I have every color. It's nice having a reason to try more of them, see how they work and how the color comes out. It will help me know which colors I like, how easily they work and which ones I want to order more of!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll buy 3 of them off you if you can get the other 2 done. Shit it's helping out a fellow riu member and I became good friends with fade and I love glass pieces so what the hell give you some practice ngg. 

I loved the first one so just keep at it bro. Can you write anything on them yet? I think I saw the one you did for ben I'm thinking like MJ on one and 420 on one. Idk I'm stoned and rambling and just hella excited to see these pieces in person. 

Keep up the good work bro! I wish I knew how to blow glass.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll buy 3 of them off you if you can get the other 2 done. Shit it's helping out a fellow riu member and I became good friends with fade and I love glass pieces so what the hell give you some practice ngg.
> 
> I loved the first one so just keep at it bro. Can you write anything on them yet? I think I saw the one you did for ben I'm thinking like MJ on one and 420 on one. Idk I'm stoned and rambling and just hella excited to see these pieces in person.
> 
> Keep up the good work bro! I wish I knew how to blow glass.


Ramble away! If you like them then I'm sure other people will like them as well. I need more ideas, I'm not very creative, I'm actually surprised I'm doing this well at this! Thanks for getting them FDD and I appreciate it!


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 12, 2013)

I know i cant wait to get mine. I really want one of fdd's eye pendants, dont know if its still there but the one on the bottom has me mesmerized.. its like staring into the universe. im all about that shit...

if i can free up fundage and stop buying seeds ill try to score that..I think my youngest daughter will like it.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2013)

icould not process the pay pal 
said sumtin like this orer can not be processed no reason


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 14, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> icould not process the pay pal
> said sumtin like this orer can not be processed no reason



Don't know why that would have happened, a couple other members haven't had a problem and I haven't had a problem with people from etsy. If you would like to try again PM me.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine didn't show up today  Hope it shows up tomorrow I'm psyched to see it!


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 14, 2013)

ya, im bummed. mine is going on a road trip, hopefully damn PO gets their shit together.. Think its a new mail person doing the route. id like to see my beans show up soon also  

why is it when you're killin time, it takes so long....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2013)

i want a yellow one with orange and white spots


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 15, 2013)

I just got yellow tubing. I can make your yellow one as soon as i get home. Im on vacation for a few days.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

No new piece for me today either  Fucking united states postal service!!!


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 15, 2013)

I know. I finally got my stuff from cannazon today. scored some strawberry frost, deep space. and some freebies. im thinkin its gonna be a nice year.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 15, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> I know. I finally got my stuff from cannazon today. scored some strawberry frost, deep space. and some freebies. im thinkin its gonna be a nice year.


I checked the tracking number, the last it says is returning to sender due to incomplete address. I called my wife this morning to see if it has shown up back at my house yet but it hasn't.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No new piece for me today either  Fucking united states postal service!!!




This sucks...... Why are they not there..... I got tracking numbers and insurance on both yours and unohu69's package. The last update for your package is that it has left californina. It was supposed to get to you yesterday, don't know what the hell is up with usps... I sent a pic of the tracking number and shipping receipt to both of you. might have to start using fedex or some shit. Giggles, You can hold off on sending me the money for it until it shows up! If I don't get unohu69's package back in the next couple days I'll remake the pipes for him and maybe this time get a complete address to send it to.... LOL!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> This sucks...... Why are they not there..... I got tracking numbers and insurance on both yours and unohu69's package. The last update for your package is that it has left californina. It was supposed to get to you yesterday, don't know what the hell is up with usps... I sent a pic of the tracking number and shipping receipt to both of you. might have to start using fedex or some shit. Giggles, You can hold off on sending me the money for it until it shows up! If I don't get unohu69's package back in the next couple days I'll remake the pipes for him and maybe this time get a complete address to send it to.... LOL!


Yep it does suck cuz I can't file a claim on it until Thursday as priority mail is not guaranteed 2-3 days delivery it's just usually how long it takes, if you want it guaranteed it cost's more. But it's cool bro I'll wait and I appreciate it either way for you making me a new pipe. 

I'm sure it will show up tomorrow if it left cali on the 11th. I'll send you the money as soon as I get it bro, you got my word on that.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 15, 2013)

I dont get it, iv had mail sent here recently using only initials. Im not sure what their problem is. Im not that worried about it. Im sure it will all work out. im out of smoke right now anyways 

but got 13 beans soaking right now


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 16, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> I dont get it, iv had mail sent here recently using only initials. Im not sure what their problem is. Im not that worried about it. Im sure it will all work out. im out of smoke right now anyways
> 
> but got 13 beans soaking right now


I ordered a graphite pad from dankshizzle that I'm still waiting on. It got returned to sender for damaging or warping the box. If they could return it why couldnt they just finish shipping it? Usps might have new bitchy policies.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2013)

any currrent pics


----------



## Chiefems (Jan 16, 2013)

been wanting a new piece. might be a dumb question but could blow someones name into it be ba badass gift for some friends


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

Still no pipe ngg . Just spoke with my local post office lady again and she said still nothing has showed up. WTF!!

It's almost been a week! Come on USPS get your shit together!!!


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Jan 16, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> All Proceeds from RIU sales go to the FDD "Vacation" fund. If you would like another color/pattern or the carb on a specific side, just ask and I'll see what I can do!
> I started not very long ago but I've already been selling pipes to my local smoke shop so I'm ready to offer some to RIU members. All pipes go in the kiln to anneal.
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make another one just like this? and those mushroom dabbers are awesome too btw


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 16, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> any currrent pics


Im on vacation, I'm flying home tonight. I'll load current pictures tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 16, 2013)

Chiefems said:


> been wanting a new piece. might be a dumb question but could blow someones name into it be ba badass gift for some friends



Yes I can.
Here is one I made for a friend ben.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 16, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> Can you make another one just like this? and those mushroom dabbers are awesome too btw


Thanks! Yes I can make another one just like that one! I'll make it tonight when I get home!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Still no pipe ngg . Just spoke with my local post office lady again and she said still nothing has showed up. WTF!!
> 
> It's almost been a week! Come on USPS get your shit together!!!


I feel bad for your pipe not being there but even worse for unohu69, his took a week to get there then got sent back. Yours is at least still on the way, and if it doesn't show you don't pay.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2013)

i sent out a marble last week to someone. it was supposes to arrive monday. the tracking shows it was received but hasn't moved yet. something is up with USPS lately.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jan 16, 2013)

They could possibly still be recovering from the Holidays when they were hit real hard


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 16, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i sent out a marble last week to someone. it was supposes to arrive monday. the tracking shows it was received but hasn't moved yet. something is up with USPS lately.


Just sucks, the first two packages I send out to riu members get stuck in the mail. I do everything on my end but I still feel like it makes me look bad! I feel worse for unohu69's because he already paid, I already donated his money and his got sent back, It will get taken care of though. I feel bad for giggles because he is waiting on a new pipe. It actually makes me feel better that I sent giggles pipe out before payment, only my money/donation is on the line.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 16, 2013)

i know you sent it out. I have the receipt pic. trust is not an issue here with me. NGG, im sure it will be ok. I got my beans, so my patience tank is refilled haha. 

My old mail man would deliver anything to me. if it had a address on the package it would get dropped. I have had friends send shit to me with different names (you're not a contractor if you dont have a nickname).

Even if they got stolen by a carrier (it happens) I am comfortable donating the cash to FDD. its not much but I hope it helps a lil bit. as iv said, if I were a man of means, he would have a nice commissary account set up for him also, and his ol lady wouldnt have shit to worry bout. Im glad there is such a show of support for him here on the board.


----------



## Chiefems (Jan 16, 2013)

Please tell me you could make a slider i just fucking shattered mine was cleaning my bong and it was on the table and i grabed the towel to dry off my bong and the slider flew off. sorry for the mini rant but im pissed and the smoke shop in my town doesnt have sliders


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jan 16, 2013)

I could imagine how aggravated I would be too if I were to mail something and it was either way late or didn't get there. It's not really whats inside the package that counts, it's the principality of the whole negative situation. 

Thats pretty awesome that you blow glass though. 

Its always been in the back of my mind to start up glass blowing. Is it difficult overall? If you wouldn't mind, I would like to hear how much starting costs are and what are the main essential items needed to get started. Also, how long does it typically take you to blow a small hand-held piece?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2013)

when i went to the post office last friday i wanted to mail my package "priority mail" with delivery confirmation. dude behind the counter punched in the info and said "it will be delivered monday whether you send it priority or not. you should save your 5 dollars and just send it first class." upon my better judgement, i listened to him. my package made it to my local sorting center and hasn't been seen since. 

i went into the post office today and spoke with the supervisor. he said "as of right now, your package is missing". i told him about what happened and he said the dude behind the counter should not have advised me to send it first class. he gave me a phone number and his name and said to call him tomorrow if it is still missing. not sure what he will do at that point. 

if it doesn;t show up in a day or two i will simply refund the purchasers money. if it shows up down the road i'll just have him send me a payment at that point. i won't charge him for shipping. 

this is the only the second time in 4 years that i have had an issue with the USPS. i have probably sent out over a thousand packages in that time. the last time was some glass i sent to england. it disappeared. over a year later it showed back up at my house marked "undeliverable due to unknown address".


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 16, 2013)

and the USPS wonders how they can survive on 5 billion in bailouts


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 16, 2013)

Chiefems said:


> Please tell me you could make a slider i just fucking shattered mine was cleaning my bong and it was on the table and i grabed the towel to dry off my bong and the slider flew off. sorry for the mini rant but im pissed and the smoke shop in my town doesnt have sliders


Post a picture of one you like and I'll see what I can do. If it is beyond my ability you can try asking dankshizzle!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 16, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> I could imagine how aggravated I would be too if I were to mail something and it was either way late or didn't get there. It's not really whats inside the package that counts, it's the principality of the whole negative situation.
> 
> Thats pretty awesome that you blow glass though.
> 
> Its always been in the back of my mind to start up glass blowing. Is it difficult overall? If you wouldn't mind, I would like to hear how much starting costs are and what are the main essential items needed to get started. Also, how long does it typically take you to blow a small hand-held piece?


Start up costs are the hard part. I just switched torches, the one I had was just too small. The torch was $400, the oxygen tank is $325, the propane tank is $50, the hoses and regulators are about $200-$250. Then you have to build yourself a nice work station. I spent $70 on wood and brackets for my table, another $25 on concrete backer board for my table top and the wall that the torch aims at. Kitchen hood and hydrofarm 6in 400cfm fan to exhaust fumes from work station were about $150. Then your first glass order is going to be around $100 or more! I've yet to make a glass order that is under $100! I would guess about 1200-1500 for a midrange kit, then the kiln is going to be another $500-800.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

Still no pipe ngg  USPS is really starting to piss me off!

Don't worry about it making you look bad bro cuz it doesn't I don't think any different. I know you sent it and I know how fucked up the postal service is. 

I'd file a claim on it as it's been 5 days now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2013)

mine finally moved today, after 6 days. though it seems to be stuck in TN now.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ya I'm not sure what's up, but I do know that the postal service is pissing me off.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya I'm not sure what's up, but I do know that the postal service is pissing me off.



I insured it for $50. I'll try to find the receipt and file a claim. The Bong I gave away for new years made it.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey there NGG, my tracking info only shows it being returned to sender. Surprisingly, it only took a cpl days to get here from there. So it shoulda made it back there by now.

Lol, at this rate my cheese will be done by the time I get them.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I insured it for $50. I'll try to find the receipt and file a claim. The Bong I gave away for new years made it.


Let me know if you can't find it. I still have it saved in my email. Just can't figure out what's going on because mine doesn't say it made it here and return to sender. Stupid USPS


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Let me know if you can't find it. I still have it saved in my email. Just can't figure out what's going on because mine doesn't say it made it here and return to sender. Stupid USPS


I just got back from the post office! They said I have to wait 21 days before I can file a claim! They said it's not lost, they said the sorting facility is having problems.... I call BS but I can't do shit about it for 21 days! I have another glass order coming in on monday, I'll make you another one!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> Hey there NGG, my tracking info only shows it being returned to sender. Surprisingly, it only took a cpl days to get here from there. So it shoulda made it back there by now.
> 
> Lol, at this rate my cheese will be done by the time I get them.


It hasn't shown up yet! My mail man doesn't come until 5pm pacific time, Still have 4 hours! If they don't show up by Monday I can make you new ones and send them out or wait until the original ones get here. I just got back from the post office, they said the sorting facility by me is having issues, lets hope it makes it back!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I just got back from the post office! They said I have to wait 21 days before I can file a claim! They said it's not lost, they said the sorting facility is having problems.... I call BS but I can't do shit about it for 21 days! I have another glass order coming in on monday, I'll make you another one!


I'll go file a claim bro. I'll do it when I get home. I already know I can because the receiver can file one after 5 days. I'll file one for ya.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> I dont get it, iv had mail sent here recently using only initials.


Your paypal info had the full name, I thought about putting it down instead of the initials but I figured you gave me the address with initials for a reason...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll go file a claim bro. I'll do it when I get home. I already know I can because the receiver can file one after 5 days. I'll file one for ya.


Thats crazy, how can the receiver file one after 5 days but the sender has to wait 21?
https://www.usps.com/ship/file-insurance-claims.htm
usps site says 21 days on insured mail...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

My graphite pad just made it back to dankshizzle, BROKEN! He is going to resend me another one. Fucking USPS!!! I swear they must know it's us pot heads sending shit... Dankshizzle, FDD and Me all with lost/broken/super late packages...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Thats crazy, how can the receiver file one after 5 days but the sender has to wait 21?
> https://www.usps.com/ship/file-insurance-claims.htm
> usps site says 21 days on insured mail...


I already spoke with my post office lady and she is filing a claim for me as we speak. Not sure how it's fair that the sender has to wait 21 days lol but I got it taken care of bro.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2013)

I hate usps. I always end up with damaged packages from them. and they don't give a rats ass either


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I hate usps. I always end up with damaged packages from them. and they don't give a rats ass either


That's why they have billions of dollars in bailouts  usps never fails to me amaze me how poor of quality can come from a postal service. If it fits in our box we guarantee to make it it's destination in 3-30 days with a few dents.


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Jan 18, 2013)

hey ngg let me know when you get a chance to make that rasta fritted spoon


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kool Kool, no prob here, im not actually in a rush, we can give it a lil bit. Its just the anticipation of getting something kool in the mail instead of another bill.. hahaha..

the silver lining is it gives me something to look forward to... thanx man....

i wasnt sure how the PP address would show up, I never even really thought about it.. may badd as they say...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> hey ngg let me know when you get a chance to make that rasta fritted spoon


I have a bunch more glass coming in on monday, I will make it as soon as it gets in! The first I listed at $15, I'll make yours for $10 for waiting.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> Kool Kool, no prob here, im not actually in a rush, we can give it a lil bit. Its just the anticipation of getting something kool in the mail instead of another bill.. hahaha..
> 
> the silver lining is it gives me something to look forward to... thanx man....
> 
> i wasnt sure how the PP address would show up, I never even really thought about it.. may badd as they say...


They didn't show up today. I have more glass coming in on Monday so I can remake them, make some new ones and let you pick or just wait for the other ones. Let me know what you'd like.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm hoping mine just shows up but in the meantime you can make mine again and my girls that she wants if you want to. I'll gladly pay for them.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm hoping mine just shows up but in the meantime you can make mine again and my girls that she wants if you want to. I'll gladly pay for them.


I will gladly start them as soon as I get more glass tubing on Monday! It's coming in via fedex so I'm pretty sure it will get here!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm hoping mine just shows up but in the meantime you can make mine again and my girls that she wants if you want to. I'll gladly pay for them.


I used all my dark multi making the first one for you... I can make the jade amber yellow one. I've cleared my inbox so I don't remember the other colors I will go back through the thread as soon as I get my glass and make more!

also need to remember to make a blue one and a rasta one...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I used all my dark multi making the first one for you... I can make the jade amber yellow one. I've cleared my inbox so I don't remember the other colors I will go back through the thread as soon as I get my glass and make more!
> 
> also need to remember to make a blue one and a rasta one...


I'll pm you the colors and I will pick some new ones for my other ones.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 20, 2013)

14mm male to male adapter, nail and dome set $15 +$5 shipping. I have Blue 14 mm male to male adapters with blue nail and blue dome still. I can make a green dome to go with the blue nail and adapters if you want a green and blue set.

Clear set not for sale....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll pm you the colors and I will pick some new ones for my other ones.


Check your tracking number!!!!! We have movement!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey whoever is the blower on this thread pm me ill support the cause as well.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Hey whoever is the blower on this thread pm me ill support the cause as well.


tried to pm you. your inbox is full.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll pm you the colors and I will pick some new ones for my other ones.


more movement! you should have it tomorrow!


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 21, 2013)

hey man, jus wondering if they ever got back to you, figured they should be back there by now.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> hey man, jus wondering if they ever got back to you, figured they should be back there by now.


Usps doesn't deliver on mlk day. But how fast they'll show back up here is beyond me. I paid for faster shipping with tracking and insurance for giggles package. It was guaranteed to be there with in 3 days, it's now been a week and there is finally movement. I don't know if you saw the post but I offered to remake the pipes and send you new ones before the others got here or just wait until they show up and resend them. I can remake the same ones or you can choose new ones! My glass shipment just showed up less than 30min ago!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Usps doesn't deliver on mlk day. But how fast they'll show back up here is beyond me. I paid for faster shipping with tracking and insurance for giggles package. It was guaranteed to be there with in 3 days, it's now been a week and there is finally movement. I don't know if you saw the post but I offered to remake the pipes and send you new ones before the others got here or just wait until they show up and resend them. I can remake the same ones or you can choose new ones! My glass shipment just showed up less than 30min ago!
> View attachment 2490531View attachment 2490534




careful with that colored tubing. it can be really shocky if you introduce it into the wrong type of flame.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

I so wish I could blow glass


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I so wish I could blow glass


hi my name is glass

how's that yellow piece coming along NGG


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol sunny, nice to meet you glass, im giggles. 

My piece showed up today ngg!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hi my name is glass
> 
> how's that yellow piece coming along NGG


I'll be making it today!!! I was up way to late last night trolling and didn't get a chance to go make them... It's 2:00pm here, just woke up, about to smoke then go make them. I have two different color yellow tubing. I have a light yellow and an amber yellow, I'll make one from both and see which one you like.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Lol sunny, nice to meet you glass, im giggles.
> 
> My piece showed up today ngg!



Even though it took more than a week longer than it was supposed.... You like???


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Even though it took more than a week longer than it was supposed.... You like???


Ya I do, the only problem is that it never completely clears cuz the carb hole is to small. Wouldn't be a good piece for the road cuz all my shit keeps rolling and smoke just rolls out of it like a chimney LOL.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya I do, the only problem is that it never completely clears cuz the carb hole is to small. Wouldn't be a good piece for the road cuz all my shit keeps rolling and smoke just rolls out of it like a chimney LOL.


Noted, I'll make carb holes bigger! what do you mean it keeps rolling?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Noted, I'll make carb holes bigger! what do you mean it keeps rolling?


I light my pipe once and I never have to light it again. Maybe once but never more then that. It's like a joint in a bowl 

Edit-send me paypal again buddy my email got screwed up so I can get you paid


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I light my pipe once and I never have to light it again. Maybe once but never more then that. It's like a joint in a bowl
> 
> Edit-send me paypal again buddy my email got screwed up so I can get you paid


Sounds like a good thing to me... Minus the carb being too small... If you'd like more, I'll make sure the carb is larger! Don't feel bad for pointing out flaws, I know I have a lot of room for improvement!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

You got your pipe the same day FDD leaves... Make sure you smoke one for him! I had to order another one from him before he left, frankenpipe was calling for me... I would have cried if someone else bought it... I broke my first FDD pipe the day after I bought it!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> You got your pipe the same day FDD leaves... Make sure you smoke one for him! I had to order another one from him before he left, frankenpipe was calling for me... I would have cried if someone else bought it... I broke my first FDD pipe the day after I bought it!


I've retired mine till he gets out, then I'll bring it out of retirement for the coming home party


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I've retired mine till he gets out, then I'll bring it out of retirement for the coming home party


Frankenpipe I just ordered will probably sit on the shelf until I get a chance to smoke with FDD. Hes only about an hour away from me, well he was only about an hour away...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Sounds like a good thing to me... Minus the carb being too small... If you'd like more, I'll make sure the carb is larger! Don't feel bad for pointing out flaws, I know I have a lot of room for improvement!


Ya my girl still wants one and no it's not a bad thing it's just a bad thing if your in a car and cop pulls you over lol. Smoke just rolls out of the end of it. I don't even have to use the carb.



NoGutsGrower said:


> You got your pipe the same day FDD leaves... Make sure you smoke one for him! I had to order another one from him before he left, frankenpipe was calling for me... I would have cried if someone else bought it... I broke my first FDD pipe the day after I bought it!


I already did bro. You got #2 huh?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya my girl still wants one and no it's not a bad thing it's just a bad thing if your in a car and cop pulls you over lol. Smoke just rolls out of the end of it. I don't even have to use the carb.
> 
> 
> 
> I already did bro. You got #2 huh?


Yeah, If you wanted it let me know. I bought it to sit on the shelf until he returns, I can buy another one. Only a 50% mark up.... It's a collectors item now..... JK!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yeah, If you wanted it let me know. I bought it to sit on the shelf until he returns, I can buy another one. Only a 50% mark up.... It's a collectors item now..... JK!


Lol damn you! #2 is the one I wanted!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Lol damn you! #2 is the one I wanted!


You can have it for exactly what I just paid for it, I sent the money about 12 hours ago. His wife is going to ship it out tomorrow or the next day, If you want to paypal me I can have her ship it straight to you instead.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

NGG can you put a small flat bottom on it or a kickstand or something, i hate when my pipe rolls over and dumps the bowl you know, uh thankyou thankyouverymuch in my best elvis voice


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> NGG can you put a small flat bottom on it or a kickstand or something, i hate when my pipe rolls over and dumps the bowl you know, uh thankyou thankyouverymuch in my best elvis voice


can do! flat bottom or stand, twisted center, orange and white dots and a larger carb (advice from giggles). when you are holding the pipe about to hit it, which side do you want the carb on?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

left side yo
you rock


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> left side yo
> you rock


I made you one with the lite yellow and one with the dark yellow..... I twisted the center.... I forgot to add a stand or flat bottom... I will be making more....
Also made a rasta fritted one but will be making more to choose from!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I made you one with the lite yellow and one with the dark yellow..... I twisted the center....* I forgot to add a stand or flat bottom.*.. I will be making more....
> Also made a rasta fritted one but will be making more to choose from!


lol stoner


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol stoner



[video=youtube;Dix755kt9Dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dix755kt9Dw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha stoner...

You still working on those little scientific oil rigs? I think if you clean em up a smidge, you'd have a market for them.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Haha stoner...
> 
> You still working on those little scientific oil rigs? I think if you clean em up a smidge, you'd have a market for them.



Yeah still working on them! I have all the glass to make more, I'm just waiting on my kiln controller. Have to reheat the whole thing while working on it or it breaks. I've made a couple nice ones but they break when I try to put them in the kiln.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2492649View attachment 2492651View attachment 2492652View attachment 2492650View attachment 2492653View attachment 2492654
> [video=youtube;Dix755kt9Dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dix755kt9Dw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Looking good bro. They are looking better each time you do it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Right on. What a cool hobby, I'm jealous. I've sorta been looking at a pipe making lamp working kit with a nortel redmax for like 1100, then I'd just need kiln, oxygen and propane tanks. Oh, and glass of course.

I don't have a good place to set up a workshop at the moment, thinking about buying a shed and hooking it up with a homemade hood and 8" inline fan.

I digress...I'd love a travel rig, but don't fancy the idea of dragging a big torch everywhere with me...think one of those little pocket triple flame vector lighters would work? And yeah, ideas for a Travel rig that doesn't get water in your mouth?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Right on. What a cool hobby, I'm jealous. I've sorta been looking at a pipe making lamp working kit with a nortel redmax for like 1100, then I'd just need kiln, oxygen and propane tanks. Oh, and glass of course.
> 
> I don't have a good place to set up a workshop at the moment, thinking about buying a shed and hooking it up with a homemade hood and 8" inline fan.
> 
> I digress...I'd love a travel rig, but don't fancy the idea of dragging a big torch everywhere with me...think one of those little pocket triple flame vector lighters would work? And yeah, ideas for a Travel rig that doesn't get water in your mouth?



I'm constantly thinking of different rigs. I made a little one with no feet that you can lay on it's side and water doesn't come out! Just need to make one smaller now...
[video=youtube;vktqFltnvYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vktqFltnvYQ[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Right on. What a cool hobby, I'm jealous. I've sorta been looking at a pipe making lamp working kit with a nortel redmax for like 1100, then I'd just need kiln, oxygen and propane tanks. Oh, and glass of course.
> 
> I don't have a good place to set up a workshop at the moment, thinking about buying a shed and hooking it up with a homemade hood and 8" inline fan.
> 
> I digress...I'd love a travel rig, but don't fancy the idea of dragging a big torch everywhere with me...think one of those little pocket triple flame vector lighters would work? And yeah, ideas for a Travel rig that doesn't get water in your mouth?


That torch is nicer than mine! I got the nortel midrange with the premix top burner. You can probably get everything you need to start for around $1100. I'll get a redmax or a carlisle cc eventually but the Nortel midrange at $400 is plenty big enough for anything I'll be doing for a while!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Also, you obviously "outgrew" your maverick...overall opinion on their work? I have an 18 inch stemless with a honeycomb perc by them, but haven't really used it much.

I can't post pics from my mobile device, here it is though...I'll delete this post if you don't want me derailing the thread...
[video=youtube;MHmRcaqMjk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHmRcaqMjk0[/video]

Haha...mobile device. My iPod touch


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Also, you obviously "outgrew" your maverick...overall opinion on their work? I have an 18 inch stemless with a honeycomb perc by them, but haven't really used it much.


I like their work! I have a black natural perk by them as well (use it for the herb so it doesn't look gross). It hits really nice but you have to make sure you don't put too much water in it. If you over fill it water falling back in the tube when you stop sucking will make water come out of the female slide part. Watch the water level and it's a great piece!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice, when I picked up the tube in the vid above, I was torn between that one and a 14 inch straight clear tube with a black shower head perc...I chose the pink one 

You can see I like to keep the water level pretty low


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Also, you obviously "outgrew" your maverick...overall opinion on their work? I have an 18 inch stemless with a honeycomb perc by them, but haven't really used it much.
> 
> I can't post pics from my mobile device, here it is though...I'll delete this post if you don't want me derailing the thread...
> [video=youtube;MHmRcaqMjk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHmRcaqMjk0[/video]
> ...


This is a glass thread! doesn't bother me at all! Give me more to look at and more to think about! I don't have shit else to do besides lay in bed so I this is my new full time thing! I want to get good and sell really nice pieces super cheap! Help out the little guy that wants a nice pipe/bong but cant afford it!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> This is a glass thread! doesn't bother me at all! Give me more to look at and more to think about! I don't have shit else to do besides lay in bed so I this is my new full time thing! I want to get good and sell really nice pieces super cheap! Help out the little guy that wants a nice pipe/bong but cant afford it!


Haha...sweet. My main motivation for wanting to learn to work glass is being able to network with other artists and trade/collect heady art. Lord knows I can't afford anything close to retail for those pieces...lol

Picked this up recently, i suspect it's by Lurch, looks similar style to some of his other work.

[video=youtube;R0GaAe2b_ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0GaAe2b_ag[/video]

Reminds me of this chili pepper piece...
http://aqualabtechnologies.com/heady-glass/lurch-glass/lurch-glass-worked-chili-pepper-dry-pipe-1.html

The cobalt glass, horns, hurricane(is that what that is called?) wigwag, and the way the carb is blown out in a bubble/nodule. Just makes me feel like the one I got was a quick little piece he turned out that week/month. If it is, I got it for an insane price, at least I think so.whatcha think, certainly possible it came from Lurch, since he works outa cali, but in all honesty I don't really know.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

That's a sweet piece, made by lurch or not. It does look like something he would have done but people always try to copy stuff. I've even heard of people making fake maverick stuff! If it was a great price you cant go wrong!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I heard about the fake mavericks too...lol...kind of flattering for a company that's only been producing glass for only what, like a couple years?

Hope mine is legit 

If it's a knockoff, it's fucking clean, lol...damn near flawless, and quality glass


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I heard about the fake mavericks too...lol...kind of flattering for a company that's only been producing glass for only what, like a couple years?
> 
> Hope mine is legit
> 
> If it's a knockoff, it's fucking clean, lol...damn near flawless, and quality glass



I heard the knock offs don't have the made in cali part on the back, they could have changed that but that's what I heard.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I heard the knock offs don't have the made in cali part on the back, they could have changed that but that's what I heard.


Haha, I'm not really worried, pretty sure it's legit, and would challenge someone to prove otherwise...it's just so clean, that's why i haven't really been using it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2013)

Now I'm in the market for a heady oil rig, and a daily driver tube for flowers...even though I really only smoke flowers driving to and from work...oil at home for sure!


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Jan 23, 2013)

can i list used glass here?
i really only smoke joints now...
i have a few good pieces...that i would let go..
i love fdd's saying no smell,no sell,no tell..........something like that....
epic rules to not break...
i think about his rules a lot..
and now i will always follow them........ hence what happened...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

SenorBrownWater said:


> can i list used glass here?
> i really only smoke joints now...
> i have a few good pieces...that i would let go..
> i love fdd's saying no smell,no sell,no tell..........something like that....
> ...



Yeah you can make a posting in the glass house to sell them and/or you can list them here! They just have to be clean.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Now I'm in the market for a heady oil rig, and a daily driver tube for flowers...even though I really only smoke flowers driving to and from work...oil at home for sure!


Blunts and my oil pen on the road and only oil at home! I know people talk shit about blunts but I don't smoke cigs and like the extra kick from the wrap.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2013)

I love blunts! I quit cigs 4 years ago, now blunts are the only way I smoke tobacco. Plus, blunts are the only way I can smoke flowers that can really fade me, since oil ruined my tolerance

I was thinking about a g pen, which one do you have? Can you pull nice hits? And does it start to taste 'off' after you smoke on it for a while and all the oil has been repeatedly heated and cooled?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I love blunts! I quit cigs 4 years ago, now blunts are the only way I smoke tobacco. Plus, blunts are the only way I can smoke flowers that can really fade me, since oil ruined my tolerance
> 
> I was thinking about a g pen, which one do you have? Can you pull nice hits? And does it start to taste 'off' after you smoke on it for a while and all the oil has been repeatedly heated and cooled?


I've used almost all the pens. I have the vaped pen and 3 micro vaped pens! They are durable and you can take nice hits! I leave mine in my lap and drop it when I stand up all the time. it has hit the pavement countless times and it still works! cracked and knocked the screen out of place and it just keeps working!



The gpen is the size of the micro vaped pen, the battery doesn't last as long as the regular vaped pen. the full size vape pen tell you how many hits you've taken and how much life the batter has left. the hit counter resets when you charge it!
www.ruvaped.com or at most clubs and some smoke shops.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> now blunts are the only way I smoke tobacco. Plus, blunts are the only way I can smoke flowers that can really fade me,


sound like were in the same boat... It takes a lot of smoking to get faded!

https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/551735-best-smoking-device-ever-persei.html
here's my full opinion on the pens.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> hey ngg let me know when you get a chance to make that rasta fritted spoon



Need to make you another one. I was running out of oxygen so I just finished this one off and didn't work the mouth piece.


if anyone is interested in this one, only $5!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Need to make you another one. I was running out of oxygen so I just finished this one off and didn't work the mouth piece.
> View attachment 2492829View attachment 2492830
> 
> if anyone is interested in this one, only $5!


How much for shipping? I just got a FAT ticket in the mail, but I think 5 bucks might be in my price range...lol...plus, I have a cheap rasta fritted pipe my lady bought me for my birthday, it would love some company.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> How much for shipping? I just got a FAT ticket in the mail, but I think 5 bucks might be in my price range...lol...plus, I have a cheap rasta fritted pipe my lady bought me for my birthday, it would love some company.


just sent you a pm!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2013)

Replied!


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 23, 2013)

ya thats a good deal for 5$. 

just incase, this is my current and favorite piece.. it was given to me from a friend. is something like this in your ability? this one doesnt stand up. id like one that does. but the sherlock style is my preference.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> ya thats a good deal for 5$.
> 
> just incase, this is my current and favorite piece.. it was given to me from a friend. is something like this in your ability? this one doesnt stand up. id like one that does. but the sherlock style is my preference.


I might be able to do something like that, I don't know about the clear bumps on it yet but I've made a couple sherlocks. Only took a pic of one of the first ones, making it like the one you pictured might be even easier than this one, then again... it might not.... LOL! The other ones still haven't made it back yet.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 23, 2013)

its weird they havnt made it back there. it only took a cpl days for them to get here. my sherlock is fairly thick glass. its proven pretty durable. it even has a crack that run about 80% of the way around, by the mouth piece.

If you do decide to make new ones, id prefer if you put your own creative touch to it anyways, id consider it a much more special piece than jus goin downtown and getting one from someone else.

I like blues, and greens, and purples in glass work.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> its weird they havnt made it back there. it only took a cpl days for them to get here. my sherlock is fairly thick glass. its proven pretty durable. it even has a crack that run about 80% of the way around, by the mouth piece.
> 
> If you do decide to make new ones, id prefer if you put your own creative touch to it anyways, id consider it a much more special piece than jus goin downtown and getting one from someone else.
> 
> I like blues, and greens, and purples in glass work.


I'm going to try my best to go to sleep tonight. I'm going to get more oxygen in the morning and will be able to make more!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay, on my way to fill my oxygen tank! will have more pipes today!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2013)

hey ngg can i make a request too?? ill start searching for some stuff that i like i gladly pay a custom price for something creative. can you pm pymt info please

this one is my favorite. i like to pack ginormous bowls tho..


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

SFguy said:


> hey ngg can i make a request too?? ill start searching for some stuff that i like i gladly pay a custom price for something creative. can you pm pymt info please
> 
> this one is my favorite. i like to pack ginormous bowls tho..



Request away!!! I'm sitting down at the torch right now! That pipe is pretty simple, it's just silver fumed. I've made a couple already. I'm waiting for them to cool and I'll post them!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Cobalt 14mm male to male adapter, nail, dome set $15

$10

$5

$10

for vlrd

for size reference.

$5 shipping


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey buddy was just seeing how my new piece is going, oh and I like that oil dome


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 23, 2013)

i like that
the stand on the bottom looks like a heart, is that on purpose? Im thinkn that might be a nice gift to my sister...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> i like that
> the stand on the bottom looks like a heart, is that on purpose? Im thinkn that might be a nice gift to my sister...


Yes it's a heart . He's putting one on my girls pipe


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey buddy was just seeing how my new piece is going, oh and I like that oil dome


messed a few of them up one after the other so I took a break. My wrist is hurt right now, I have to wear a wrist brace, and can only go for so long. I'll be back at it tonight! I posted the pic of the blue one so you could see what the heart looks like.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> i like that
> the stand on the bottom looks like a heart, is that on purpose? Im thinkn that might be a nice gift to my sister...


Yeah it is, I also make heart earings...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea I saw it bro. Is that where your putting the other one to?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I saw it bro. Is that where your putting the other one to?



I can put it where ever, it's easier for me to put it on the stem or by the mouth piece.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;qiWWJS2cpyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiWWJS2cpyQ[/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 23, 2013)

thats awesome dude.. love seein the work being done


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I can put it where ever, it's easier for me to put it on the stem or by the mouth piece.


Anyway to get it on the end of the bowl and then flat bottom on the bowl so it doesn't wobble?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Anyway to get it on the end of the bowl and then flat bottom on the bowl so it doesn't wobble?


will do my best!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> will do my best!


That's all I ask for. Your cool in my book


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

This one's not for sale but will be making more! Thank goodness for safeway and their 24hr propane exchange... I'm out of gas!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2494203View attachment 2494204View attachment 2494205View attachment 2494206View attachment 2494207View attachment 2494208View attachment 2494209View attachment 2494210
> This one's not for sale but will be making more! Thank goodness for safeway and their 24hr propane exchange... I'm out of gas!


Love it bro! 

Have any luck with the other pipe?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Love it bro!
> 
> Have any luck with the other pipe?


out of gas, about to go get more. Safeway with 24hr propane exchange and Jack in the box are right next to each other.... I'll be back!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Dude, I'll eat up 18mm slides and oil work, seriously...do you have 18mm joints? Eat them up. Seriously. Oh yeah, in case I forget, remind me to load some money on paypal.

You have any clear pink glass? I've been dying for some custom dome/adapters. Or at least something that isn't just clear glass. 18mm, but if all you have is 14mm, I might have to get a 14mm oil bubbler.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Jack in the box...im gonna hit up subway, back in 40ish


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> out of gas, about to go get more. Safeway with 24hr propane exchange and Jack in the box are right next to each other.... I'll be back!


Better hurry up, I've been shopping online and money is disappearing lol. My girl will kill me if I got one and she don't haha


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Dude, I'll eat up 18mm slides and oil work, seriously...do you have 18mm joints? Eat them up. Seriously. Oh yeah, in case I forget, remind me to load some money on paypal


 just 14 MM right now! I have some clear 18mm joints on order! The ground parts will be clear but I can add color to the rest. I need to get some color joints like the blue and green 14mm joints I have. I made an oil dome similar to that as well. I'll post pics in about 30min when I get back from jack in the box and safeway. I just filled my oxygen tank this morning and going to fill my propane right now.... I have a feeling I'm going to be up late tonight...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Better hurry up, I've been shopping online and money is disappearing lol. My girl will kill me if I got one and she don't haha


I know you're good for it! even if ya don't have the money, you can pay me later! I want hers to be NICE! I get frustrated over a little mistake and scrap the whole thing... I need to work on my temper... LOL!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I know you're good for it! even if ya don't have the money, you can pay me later! I want hers to be NICE! I get frustrated over a little mistake and scrap the whole thing... I need to work on my temper... LOL!


Haha but you didn't want mine to be nice? Thanks buddy 

It's cool bro and thanks that means a lot. Just let me know how it goes, you know I'm always around lol. 

Smoke a bowl and get that temper under control! Enjoy that jack in the box! Your making me hungry lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, I had to come to the market to get Distilled water for my reef tank, had a change of heart, bought a loaf of French bread, gonna make my own sandwich. Now I'm typing while looking at potato salad on sale...I love being a stoner 


Is it raining up there, NGG?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I had to come to the market to get Distilled water for my reef tank, had a change of heart, bought a loaf of French bread, gonna make my own sandwich. Now I'm typing while looking at potato salad on sale...I love being a stoner


Your making me extremely hungry right now...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Your making me extremely hungry right now...


Chili cheese curly fries and taco's... YUM!
Here is my oil dome thing...

14mm
$10, unless I decide to use it first...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Chili cheese curly fries and taco's... YUM!
> Here is my oil dome thing...
> View attachment 2494219View attachment 2494220View attachment 2494221View attachment 2494222
> 14mm
> $10, unless I decide to use it first...


Your not helping bro. I just took a huge bong rip lol.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Your not helping bro. I just took a huge bong rip lol.



Dinner of champions...

This is how I maintain my girlish figure... LOL! Chili cheese fries, tacos, whole milk with nesquick!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I had to come to the market to get Distilled water for my reef tank, had a change of heart, bought a loaf of French bread, gonna make my own sandwich. Now I'm typing while looking at potato salad on sale...I love being a stoner
> 
> 
> Is it raining up there, NGG?


Off and on, not much. I grew up in washington, I love it when it rains down here!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Dinner of champions...
> View attachment 2494234
> This is how I maintain my girlish figure... LOL! Chili cheese fries, tacos, whole milk with nesquick!


I thought I said you WEREN'T helping LOL!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Right on. Seriously, at prices like that, any worked 18mm domes, adapters, whatever...I'll take em pretty much as fast as you can make em. Have you tried to close the top of those domes ever? And you know the pinched slides? Sorta like you pushed the glass in for an ice catcher, but on little slides to make a bowl? Kinda like a glass screen of sorts...c'mon, you know what I'm talking about...lol...ever try those?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Right on. Seriously, at prices like that, any worked 18mm domes, adapters, whatever...I'll take em pretty much as fast as you can make em. Have you tried to close the top of those domes ever? And you know the pinched slides? Sorta like you pushed the glass in for an ice catcher, but on little slides to make a bowl? Kinda like a glass screen of sorts...c'mon, you know what I'm talking about...lol...ever try those?


That first bowl bowl I posted a pic of is an ice pinch bowl. just hard to see. you can see little poke holes in the pics but I used the blue tube and it makes it hard to see the inside. I could close the dome and make the hole on the side but I would have to build the color up more, I was just making a couple to see how I would do. Once I lay the color over the other tube and melt it in it's pretty easy to work, the hard part for me is laying the color.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks NGG for making me go raid my fridge and stealing some of my wifes nutter butters bars


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Mmm...nutter butter...

I was wondering what was up with the holes in the slide...sweet. Can't wait till you get that 18mm stuff...I'll load PayPal tomorrow, but you might wanna wait on shipping it out till he 18mm stuff comes, so we can just package it all together.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Mmm...nutter butter...
> 
> I was wondering what was up with the holes in the slide...sweet. Can't wait till you get that 18mm stuff...I'll load PayPal tomorrow, but you might wanna wait on shipping it out till he 18mm stuff comes, so we can just package it all together.


I'm ordering more 18mm joints right now!!!!! getting some black, blue and green! also ordering more of the colors I was just using!!! They are fucking amazing! Melt like butter compared to a lot of the others!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'm ordering more 18mm joints right now!!!!! getting some black, blue and green! also ordering more of the colors I was just using!!! They are fucking amazing! Melt like butter compared to a lot of the others!!!


Niiiiiice! Totally digging the colored joints, I can't wait! Lol...yeah, domes and cool slides and shit...I'm excited! 

Now...on to dishes...lol...ever attempted some dishes or honey pots?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright guys it's bed time for me, gonna take a few BHO hits and pass out to ted. 

Peace!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Niiiiiice! Totally digging the colored joints, I can't wait! Lol...yeah, domes and cool slides and shit...I'm excited!
> 
> Now...on to dishes...lol...ever attempted some dishes or honey pots?



Jeeze, I haven't been doing this for that long.... Dishes already....... Okay.... So maybe I was messing around and tried one....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.mountainglass.com/Products/BOROSILICATE-GLASS-33-C-O-E-/

This is where I get my glass. See something you like, let me know! I haven't said anything yet and have been a bit scared to try it but......... I have some glow in the dark glass!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> http://www.mountainglass.com/Products/BOROSILICATE-GLASS-33-C-O-E-/
> 
> This is where I get my glass. See something you like, let me know! I haven't said anything yet and have been a bit scared to try it but......... I have some glow in the dark glass!!!


Thats what I want!!! Get with me tomorrow bro. night


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Jeeze, I haven't been doing this for that long.... Dishes already....... Okay.... So maybe I was messing around and tried one....
> View attachment 2494258View attachment 2494259


I like the base! Haha, sorry man, just trying to give you some ideas while selfishly outlining what im looking for. Lol...pretty much in the market ofr domes, dishes, cool pokers, slides, oil rigs, ash catchers, cool worked stuff...

Not trying to push ya...too hard


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I like the base! Haha, sorry man, just trying to give you some ideas while selfishly outlining what im looking for. Lol...pretty much in the market ofr domes, dishes, cool pokers, slides, oil rigs, ash catchers, cool worked stuff...
> 
> Not trying to push ya...too hard



Push, and push some more!!! I want to get good and the only way to do that is to make more shit! I posted a link to everything boro! 

Check this shit out! the tubes come precolored you just have to heat and work them!
http://www.mountainglass.com/Products/GOLDEN-GATE-LINE-TUBING/
even simpletons like myself can make cool shit with these!!! Shit ain't cheep though!

You like millis?
http://www.mountainglass.com/Products/MILLEFIORIES/


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

Love this one ngg

http://www.mountainglass.com/Mille-Mushroom.html


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Love this one ngg
> 
> http://www.mountainglass.com/Mille-Mushroom.html


I just placed an order a min ago, I'll send them an email and ask them to toss it in with the rest of the stuff! The shop is awesome, they've done shit like that for me already!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Millies are cool, but those tubes are crazy...crazy expensive too...but man! I wonder ohw many domes one could get off a 16 ounce tube...I understand why they charge so much now for worked shit.

How do you pull your own tubes like that, is t possible? I love wigwag patterns


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Millies are cool, but those tubes are crazy...crazy expensive too...but man! I wonder hw many domes one could get off a 16 ounce tub...I understand why they charge s much now for worked shit.
> 
> How do you pull your own tubes like that, is t possible? I love wigwag patterns


You can start with a tube and lay the color over it and melt it in then wig wag it but I don't have that kind of skill yet!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds crazy hard, but I'm still interested in learning...

I think I hear what sandwich calling, gonna go make some food and dream about glass tubing...lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

My phone camera got a better pic of the dome I made.


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2493809
> $10


 thanks ngg i really like it. maybe ill have you make a couple other things can you do an 18mm female to female adaptor and an 18mm bowl? have you ever tried making any spoons like this video [video=youtube;YQlb_WeG2ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQlb_WeG2ww[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

x420FyUoCuK420x said:


> thanks ngg i really like it. maybe ill have you make a couple other things can you do an 18mm female to female adaptor and an 18mm bowl? have you ever tried making any spoons like this video [video=youtube;YQlb_WeG2ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQlb_WeG2ww[/video]


Awesome, if you want it just pm me! I made one kinda like the video just with less lines. I cant lay color like that yet, I still get thick and thing spots and it makes it harder to melt in and rake.
I have 18mm female joints on the way, just ordered some green blue and black 18mm female pieces so they should be here next wed or thursday. I don't have any 18mm male joints to make the bowl. I will have to make another order.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yeah it is, I also make heart earings...
> View attachment 2493990


 how much for this kinda stuff too?? and ever try Christmas ornaments?? that might be, cool i live fairly close to Cambria, CA and they have alot of glassblowers, it might make a cool getaway for you and miss ngg


NoGutsGrower said:


> $10
> View attachment 2493810View attachment 2493811 I LIKE MY NEW PIPE CAN YOU PM ME PYMT INFO?? TAKE DEBIT?? LOL bowl looks great
> $5
> View attachment 2493812 I LIKE THE DOTS ON THESE. are you getting any pointers from fdd?? he could probably be a huge help with technique or diffrent styles..
> ...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

SFguy said:


> how much for this kinda stuff too?? and ever try Christmas ornaments?? that might be, cool i live fairly close to Cambria, CA and they have alot of glassblowers, it might make a cool getaway for you and miss ngg


$5 plus $2 for shipping for the earings, you can choose the color. There is a glass studio up by chico that looks pretty good, we were thinking about going up there for their weekend classes. I tried a couple christmas ornaments just before christmas but didn't really keep trying, I was more interested in making oil stuff! 
I posted pic of another silver fumed pipe, only $5. It's a bit smaller. I can make you a bigger one though. I remember you said big bowl, I'll make some today with a big bowl!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2493808
> Cobalt 14mm male to male adapter, nail, dome set $15
> View attachment 2493809
> $10
> ...



Just bringing the current stock to the end of the thread to make it easier to find...


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 24, 2013)

Whats your cost on shipping to Canada (Ontario)


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

I have no idea, Never shipped to canada! Let's go with the same $5 as everywhere else! I can make up the difference!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah bro! That dome is tight. 18mm male joints for sure, I'll pick up a couple bowls off you too.

This is the kit I've been looking at, and for like an extra hundred bucks you can upgrade the major burner to the redmax. What do you think? That kit with the redmax, plus propane, oxy, a kiln, and some glass?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

You'll be set up better than me! You can get the oxygen tanks on craigslist for about 125, you just have to make sure it's not a rental tank otherwise when you take it in they won't fill it for you! I just get the blue rhino propane from safeway or the gas station. only $20 and you just swap it for a full one. The little bbq propane tank will go through about (4) 282 cf oxygen tanks (biggest tank they make)!

just under the threads and just above the white sticker there is the band that goes around the top. If it has any thing on it, it is a rental tank. Owner tanks are smooth all the way around, rental tanks will have a business name or something like formed into the metal band. I learned this the hard way, well kinda... I bought a rental not knowing the difference! The first place I went sent me away, so I tried the shop across town and they took it and gave me an owner tank in exchange. There was a kid working and I don't think he even knew or maybe just didn't care as I walked in as he was walking to the door to lock up for the night.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Whoa, thanks for the heads up!

So that kit looks legit? I mean, between that and the tanks and the kiln and glass, looking at about 2 grand...plus I need to set up a workshop...so like another 500 at least. 

Might be a while before I can squirrel the money aside for that sorta initial investment...times are tough at the moment.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

It sounds good, did you post a link to a kit? I didn't see one...
My work bench was cheap, I bought some 2x4's and metal brackets ($40) and some concrete backer board ($10 per piece, one for the table top one for the wall that the torch aims at so $20) a kitchen range hood (cheapest at homedepot is $40 with built in light and fan). The work space was much easier to set up than I thought it was going to be! I got a free kiln from my wifes sister. It's an older style kiln so I'm building a digital controller for it. You can save a lot of money buying an older large kiln like this and then building your own controller. You can find these same kilns for about 125 on craigslist and then can build a controller for about 100. so for about 225 you have this

http://www.bigceramicstore.com/Supplies/kilns/SkuttLargeKilns.htm
a $2500 kiln for about $250!!! It an awesome kiln, if you want the kiln to be smaller it comes apart in the center and can be put back together quickly.
[video=youtube;kDYVJqWsIsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDYVJqWsIsA[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

What up ngg, just seeing how things were going 

You give up on my girls? haha.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn I'm a stoner...here's e link to the kit...lol

http://www.sundanceglass.com/kit-pipe-420x.htm

Sweet, looks like I could build my work bench for cheap, I'm pretty handy when it comes to DIY projects. So I'm basically looking at about 2k to start with a decent torch. Well, that's like 3.5 months of saving(I've got a LOT of bills...lol), so after I purchase a cheap car I can start putting money aside. Maybe I'll treat myself to a setup for my birthday in Fall...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats a deal!!! That's where I got my torch! Im about 2 hours away from them so I drove up there and talked torches and skill level with them for a while. The guy helped me choose the midrange plus. I was able to save money and buy some other stuff I needed and this torch will last is big enough to do anything I'll be thinking about for a while. Then when I want something bigger they have the red max conversion kit for $200
http://www.mountainglass.com/Red-Max-Conversion-Kit.html
That kit is awesome though, I've had to figure out what I needed and order it one by one that kit has most of it!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up ngg, just seeing how things were going
> 
> You give up on my girls? haha.



Ohh no not yet! just taking a break!!! I've fucked up 4 trying to put the heart on the bowl piece, I keep overheating it and warping the bowl part.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Thats a deal!!! That's where I got my torch! Im about 2 hours away from them so I drove up there and talked torches and skill level with them for a while. The guy helped me choose the midrange plus. I was able to save money and buy some other stuff I needed! That kit is awesome though, I've had to figure out what I needed and order it one by one that kit has most of it!


Just what I wanted to hear! Fdd approved it too, and gave me the heads up on some glass forums to lurk on, so I've been trying to do my homework and find something I won't outgrow in a year or two. They seem to have the best package deal I've found so far, aside from maybe finding used equipment from someone who is getting out of the hobby...or someone who bought a kit and decided they didn't like working glass.

But that midrange looks pretty cool. I just wanna work boro, so I was thinking the premix redmax...I can't see myself working soft glass. I mean, aren't most pipes all boro anyway? Aside from those cheap soft glass bongs they sell for like 15 bucks at gas stations. School me, I'm such a newb...lol

The redmax is a surface mix, and the premix refers to the top torch, right?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Ohh no not yet! just taking a break!!! I've fucked up 4 trying to put the heart on the bowl piece, I keep overheating it and warping the bowl part.


Then don't worry about the heart bro, there will be more time when I want other ones. Like my glow in the dark one


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Just what I wanted to hear! Fdd approved it too, and gave me the heads up on some glass forums to lurk on, so I've been trying to do my homework and find something I won't outgrow in a year or two. They seem to have the best package deal I've found so far, aside from maybe finding used equipment from someone who is getting out of the hobby...or someone who bought a kit and decided they didn't like working glass.
> 
> But that midrange looks pretty cool. I just wanna work boro, so I was thinking the premix redmax...I can't see myself working soft glass. I mean, aren't most pipes all boro anyway? Aside from those cheap soft glass bongs they sell for like 15 bucks at gas stations. School me, I'm such a newb...lol


I could use a heads up on those glass forums...
My midrange plus is only for boro. I got the premix top torch, you can get the midrange plus with a surface mix top torch and work soft glass but the people at sundance told me to get the premix, it's hotter and only for boro. He said there is very little chance of me growing out of it in the next couple years and If I do they have a redmax conversion kit that is $200. 
http://www.sundanceglass.com/1602-series-r.htm
I got the midrange plus with the premix for 379 and the red max is 499. So If I upgrade to the redmax later with the conversion kit it will cost me $70 more than just buying it in the first place. When I was buy all the stuff the price difference between the two let me buy ground joint holders and stuff like that that didn't come in a kit. The wife kinda set a spending limit and I needed the tools more than I needed the larger torch at the time.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Then don't worry about the heart bro, there will be more time when I want other ones. Like my glow in the dark one


I need the practice! I will get the fuckin thing!!! I have to edit the time down to 15min on some of the videos I've made so I can post them to youtube for you!!! You'll get a kick out of me throwing 2000 deg glass!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see more video! I'm loving this shit...lol...sent you that link in a pm btw.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Can't wait to see more video! I'm loving this shit...lol...sent you that link in a pm btw.


I just went to get some soda and am going back at it! I've got a bunch of clear glass and scrap color, I'm going to work on laying the color and attaching the heart (same as attaching a marble just shaped like a heart). One bad thing about glass blowing is I smoke more swishers, I found it's pretty easy to sit there with a blunt in your mouth...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I need the practice! I will get the fuckin thing!!! I have to edit the time down to 15min on some of the videos I've made so I can post them to youtube for you!!! You'll get a kick out of me throwing 2000 deg glass!


haha ok bro, I just told my wife and she's like ahh poor guy. I told her its ok he's a pot head and this is fun for him. 

Just smoke a bowl and relax and think ok this is going to be the most bad ass pipe I've ever made for giggles 

Can't wait to see you throwing 2000 deg glass lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I just went to get some soda and am going back at it! I've got a bunch of clear glass and scrap color, I'm going to work on laying the color and attaching the heart (same as attaching a marble just shaped like a heart). One bad thing about glass blowing is I smoke more swishers, I found it's pretty easy to sit there with a blunt in your mouth...


They don't have any inhale-activated cape pens where you don't need to push a button? Like you take a little puff to get it going and then just long drags...

If they don't have em, someone's gonna make money off my post...lol

Blunts are fucking awesome though. I've been rolling with the zig zag extra wides, fat ass stogie blunt kick my ass...lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

about to load one where I'm working the bowl, and throw it on my work table and shatter a some other shit. It's right at the end if you don't want to watch the whole thing..


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> about to load one where I'm working the bowl, and throw it on my work table and shatter a some other shit. It's right at the end if you don't want to watch the whole thing..


You should get a stikcam like fdd had to stream live...I hope the big guy is doing ok, these first few weeks have got to be hell, and probably the hardest part, hopefully he can just get through em quick and do his time peacefully.

I gotta hit up mrs fdd for his contact info, but I think i should give it a couple weeks for him to get settled in


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> They don't have any inhale-activated cape pens where you don't need to push a button? Like you take a little puff to get it going and then just long drags...
> 
> If they don't have em, someone's gonna make money off my post...lol
> 
> Blunts are fucking awesome though. I've been rolling with the zig zag extra wides, fat ass stogie blunt kick my ass...lol


I bought my stepmom an ecig that works like that, not for oil though thought...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You should get a stikcam like fdd had to stream live...I hope the big guy is doing ok, these first few weeks have got to be hell, and hopefully the hardest part so he can just get through em kick and do his time peacefully.


what's a stikcam? I just use my laptops built in webcam. How/where would I stream it live???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> what's a stikcam? I just use my laptops built in webcam. How/where would I stream it live???


http://www.stickam.com/

you can use your webcam


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

I got one and I'm live now! nogutsglass dont know how you guys find it yet...


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 24, 2013)

Your music is overpowering your stream. looks cool though!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Gotta download the app for my iPod cause my laptop is out of commission


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeahh boyyyyyyyy! I'm watching on my iPod and posting here from my girlss iPad!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

im about to start a pipe now


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried setting up that shit with an account so I could chat, but it will not work


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

About to make a heart piece again for giggles lady


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice...I dunno why I can't register to chat but whatever...lol...I gotta get my laptop fixed.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!! my digital kiln controller will be here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 25, 2013)

No guts pieces look great! way to swing on the spiral brutha! I believe we should all help each other in this community it's like no other community out there. 

No guts I see your real busy here so when time permits ill take 200 dollars worth of your work mix it up if ya can. Ill support the cause for our community. Whatever is clever see some cool pieces you have done and will be neat to show to my peeps. If ya can though I would prefer a large carb hole vs a smaller one maybe a Sherlock in the mix if not too much work. the one you posted looked cool like the bend. Have you ever made any grandolf pipes yet. That's just what I call them the ones with the real long neck I guess think lord of the rings or Merlin. 

Just think, as the years go by and your education increases it will be cool to have some work of yours now and then later be able to say I have some of no guts original glass kind of like when you keep a home run ball you hit for a trophy.

anyways continue your outward spiral! Glad to see your having fun doing what you do.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> No guts pieces look great! way to swing on the spiral brutha! I believe we should all help each other in this community it's like no other community out there.
> 
> No guts I see your real busy here so when time permits ill take 200 dollars worth of your work mix it up if ya can. Ill support the cause for our community. Whatever is clever see some cool pieces you have done and will be neat to show to my peeps. If ya can though I would prefer a large carb hole vs a smaller one maybe a Sherlock in the mix if not too much work. the one you posted looked cool like the bend. Have you ever made any grandolf pipes yet. That's just what I call them the ones with the real long neck I guess think lord of the rings or Merlin.
> 
> ...



wow... That's a lot! You should check out FDD's thread, he has some nice stuff there and the money is going to the same place! My pieces aren't nice enough to warrant that kind of money... I'm not so busy as I'm waiting to hook up my digital kiln controller, I just got it in the mail today and will have it wired up tomorrow. I've been talking to fdd and getting tips from him on how to keep the thing hot so I can take my time with it and make them nicer. Any thing anything I post that you like just pm me and we can work it out or tell me what you want and I'll do it to the best of my ability!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> wow... That's a lot! You should check out FDD's thread, he has some nice stuff there and the money is going to the same place! My pieces aren't nice enough to warrant that kind of money... I'm not so busy as I'm waiting to hook up my digital kiln controller, I just got it in the mail today and will have it wired up tomorrow. I've been talking to fdd and getting tips from him on how to keep the thing hot so I can take my time with it and make them nicer. Any thing anything I post that you like just pm me and we can work it out or tell me what you want and I'll do it to the best of my ability!


Don't forget mine bro! haha oh and my glow in the dark one to . 

Check your pm brotha.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

building a digital kiln controller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Digital-F-C-PID-TEMPERATURE-CONTROLLER-KILN-FURNACE-OVEN-SSR-40A-RELAY-/400391315864?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Weather_Stations&hash=item5d392ea198
$45 for all the parts $10 for a project box and about $20 to wire it all together... $75 dollars to build a $700 kiln controller.

http://www.bigceramicstore.com/supplies/kilns/SkuttKilnController.htm


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't forget mine bro! haha oh and my glow in the dark one to .
> 
> Check your pm brotha.


I didn't mean I have nothing to do, Just not a busy guy!
ask her if she likes this as a temp...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I didn't mean I have nothing to do, Just not a busy guy!
> ask her if she likes this as a temp...
> View attachment 2496986View attachment 2496987View attachment 2496988


She said that's bad dude lol and I know I was just messing with you bro, none of us stoners are ever busy, unless it's perfecting our hobby


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 26, 2013)

That's cool no guts maybe ill split between both of you guys ill pm ya later gotta work this morn. Cold as shite out this way. I saw some of fdd's work as well nice stuff. Ya all have a great day.


----------



## Patriot420 (Jan 26, 2013)

I dont know what's sold in this thread and what's not.  I'm looking for a new 4-5'' piece, I was gonna buy this http://www.bongoutlet.ca/changing-color-glass-spoon-hand-pipe-tst365-p-507.html 

But honestly, I'd prefer to spend money on one of your pieces. Just so I can say "Yea, this guy thats on this forum that I visit every now and then made this."


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 26, 2013)

Patriot420 said:


> Just so I can say "Yea, this guy thats on this forum that I visit every now and then made this."


that's one of the percs I like about getting custom ones too, you actually get to know the blower


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

Patriot420 said:


> I dont know what's sold in this thread and what's not.  I'm looking for a new 4-5'' piece, I was gonna buy this http://www.bongoutlet.ca/changing-color-glass-spoon-hand-pipe-tst365-p-507.html
> 
> But honestly, I'd prefer to spend money on one of your pieces. Just so I can say "Yea, this guy thats on this forum that I visit every now and then made this."


I can't make the mouth piece like that yet but I can do the color lines and the color changing. I just got my kiln controller wired up and will be working on a bunch tonight! I'll make one that size and pm you when I'm done!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

just got your package back unohu69! sent you a pm with what the mail man said and put on the box.


----------



## Patriot420 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I can't make the mouth piece like that yet but I can do the color lines and the color changing. I just got my kiln controller wired up and will be working on a bunch tonight! I'll make one that size and pm you when I'm done!


A scholar and a gentleman.  Can I get a price estimate incl. shipping and whatnot? I have to dust off my paypal account unless you have other forms of payment.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

Patriot420 said:


> A scholar and a gentleman.  Can I get a price estimate incl. shipping and whatnot? I have to dust off my paypal account unless you have other forms of payment.


Paypal is the easiest and fastest unless you want to send it another way! $10 (maybe $15 if I use a lot of color) for the pipe and $5 for shipping.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

What up ngg, get your kiln all situated? Oh and my girl said she likes that pipe you showed me.


----------



## Patriot420 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Paypal is the easiest and fastest unless you want to send it another way! $10 (maybe $15 if I use a lot of color) for the pipe and $5 for shipping.


Do you accept cash bank deposits? If not I have to load the damn account with a money pack.

My finances are 30 different kinds of fucky right now, lol. I can afford it, but I cant pay for it.

Wow. You guys ever smoked marijuana? This stuff is amazing


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

Patriot420 said:


> Do you accept cash bank deposits? If not I have to load the damn account with a money pack.
> 
> My finances are 30 different kinds of fucky right now, lol. I can afford it, but I cant pay for it.
> 
> Wow. You guys ever smoked marijuana? This stuff is amazing




I don't have a real bank... Not one with a real store front, More of an online bank with a debit card...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up ngg, get your kiln all situated? Oh and my girl said she likes that pipe you showed me.


I got the kiln all situated!!! Its working beautifully! I'll be making more tonight! I'll send hers out as soon as the post office opens monday!!!


----------



## Patriot420 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, sorry. I sounded a little tarded there. A friend came over with what he called a "blargh". (Oil soaked bud rolled in kief, rolled into a joint that is then rolled in oil and keif, and rolled into a blunt.

I closed the account I had tied to my paypal account and they're being stupid about letting me connect another account for some reason.

I'll be able to load the money, no worries. It'll just cost like 3-4$ for the moneypak thing but it's nothing worth worrying about.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

Patriot420 said:


> Wow, sorry. I sounded a little tarded there. A friend came over with what he called a "blargh". (Oil soaked bud rolled in kief, rolled into a joint that is then rolled in oil and keif, and rolled into a blunt.
> 
> I closed the account I had tied to my paypal account and they're being stupid about letting me connect another account for some reason.
> 
> I'll be able to load the money, no worries. It'll just cost like 3-4$ for the moneypak thing but it's nothing worth worrying about.



If you would like I can send you a paypal invoice to your email address. The invoice has a buy it now or pay now button and you don't have to sign up for paypal.
https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/online-invoicing
https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/cps/general/OptionalAccount-outside


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

Goin live in about 45. Stickam.com nogutsglass


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Goin live in about 45. Stickam.com nogutsglass


Sweet...post up right before you go live and I'll open the stickam app. Spent like 3 hours last night cleaning a bunch of old pipes and slides and shit, got my fdd pipe sparkling clean and ready to be de-virginized again...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm going live!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice, I'm on...still trying to figure out why it won't send me the verification email for my account


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

oh shit did i miss it?
ngg did you email me about the yellow pipe? i will pm you my email addie


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice session bro, how much to refill the oxy tank?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks for watching live!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Nice session bro, how much to refill the oxy tank?


$20 normally $35 but I kinda became friends with the guy... The tank will usually last me 4 or 5 sessions.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

I enjoyed it bro! Wish I could of finished watching but I kept passing out at the computer lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

NGG where you at brotha!?!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Spent the night hanging with the lady, no computer, no glass... Sent you a pm giggles!



A little sherlock

I live right in the heart of wine country and these are a big hit at the local winery's. You can use them as a cheese serving tray to go with your wine or use them as to hold your spoons and such while cooking. I can also melt glass soda bottles like the ones below (coke, fanta, mt. dew, etc.) and the label stays!


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 28, 2013)

Up here in the Canadian Wine country, People make wine glasses out of beer bottles by removing the bottom and fusing it to the neck. I know the corona ones sell for a decent price.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

clear your inbox giggles... why don't you have a visitor message section???


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> clear your inbox giggles... why don't you have a visitor message section???


It's cleared and I disabled it cuz I got tired of people I didn't know posting and asking me for my email and shit.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's cleared and I disabled it cuz I got tired of people I didn't know posting and asking me for my email and shit.


Those one's are annoying. You're gonna PM me to have me Email you? I'm too lazy for all that.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got some quartz rods. Can make quartz nails. They hold their heat better are much less prone to breaking than glass nails.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Just got some quartz rods. Can make quartz nails. They hold their heat better are much less prone to breaking than glass nails.


Make me one with a oil rig for my bong!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Spent the night hanging with the lady, no computer, no glass... Sent you a pm giggles!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2499859View attachment 2499862
> ...


Do you do that in the kiln? Is that 'glass slumping"?

Always good to spend a day wit the lil lady and spread some love...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep, glass slumping. I throw some bottles in the kiln get it hot enough to slump them turn it down to where I need it to work pipes and let them anneal there while I'm working then they finish annealing with the pipes.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll take some quartz nails too if you can make em work in an 18mm joint


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 29, 2013)

yes I can!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2013)

Sweet! So my current order looks something like this so far...

Rasta frit w/ unworked mouthpiece
some 18mm domes, preferably 'worked'
some 18mm slides (when you get around to ordering some 18mm male joints)
At least one 90* 18mm adapter if you get those male joints(straight adapter...I hate that they call them 90*)
Some quartz nails

Haha...the list keeps growing...I hope I do well in Vegas in a couple weeks...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 29, 2013)

Caught up on a few pipes! will post pics as soon as they cool!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what mm my damn bong is, grrrr! I forgot wtf it was.

Can't wait to see them ngg!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what mm my damn bong is, grrrr! I forgot wtf it was.
> 
> Can't wait to see them ngg!


Grab a bic lighter. take the bottom of it and hold it up to the male part on your bowl piece. if it is a tiny bit larger than the bottom of the bic it is 18mm if it is smaller then the bottom of the bic it is 14mm!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Grab a bic lighter. take the bottom of it and hold it up to the male part on your bowl piece. if it is a tiny bit larger than the bottom of the bic it is 18mm if it is smaller then the bottom of the bic it is 14mm!


I'm gonna go do that. I'll let you know  Thanks bro!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's a lil bit smaller then a bic, so I'm gonna go with 14


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 29, 2013)

for giggles lady

This has A LOT of silver fuming and it is super thick! $10
Someone sent me a pic of one that was silver fumed with rings and a twisted mouth piece, I used a bit much silver on this one so it wont change the same blue like the one he sent so I'll have to remake it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2502903View attachment 2502904View attachment 2502905View attachment 2502906View attachment 2502907
> for giggles lady
> View attachment 2502908View attachment 2502909View attachment 2502910View attachment 2502917
> This has A LOT of silver fuming and it is super thick! $10
> Someone sent me a pic of one that was silver fumed with rings and a twisted mouth piece, I used a bit much silver on this one so it wont change the same blue like the one he sent so I'll have to remake it.


She loves it bro, but she's like where's the heart


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 29, 2013)

View attachment 2502932


giggles26 said:


> She loves it bro, but she's like where's the heart


??? Its on the bowl opposite of the carb...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2502936View attachment 2502932
> 
> ??? Its on the bowl opposite of the carb...


Haha dude I told you I'm so baked I thought the other one was her's haha. She said she likes that one even more! My bad bro, my bad. Damn you bubbler and cheese haha.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha dude I told you I'm so baked I thought the other one was her's haha. She said she likes that one even more! My bad bro, my bad. Damn you bubbler and cheese haha.


There are mint dots and a pink heart on it. I used all the bubble gum on the ones I broke...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2013)

Have any pokers lying around? I wanna add some of those to the package.

You ever see oil dishes with lids? I'm all for storing my oil in glass dishes, but I have cats and a girlfriend with long hair...I don't need that shit landing on my bho...lol...why do you think you don't see more dishes with lids out there? The wide kind, not like honey pots. Makes sense, right?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 30, 2013)

$10 each plus $5 shipping

Mysunnyboy asked for a yellow with orange and white dots...

fritted with 420 on the bottom

Silver fumed

another silver fumed

I cleared my inbox and forgot who asked for a silver fumed with a donut... I got the donut but couldn't twist it like the one they sent me a picture of... I'm a stoner and forgot...

A lot of silver fuming with black spiraled down it.

green with black swirls in the handle.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure how to order am interested in the ones in last picture...green with black swirls. Please let me know.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 31, 2013)

THEY"RE HERE!! 


Thanx to you NGG... all ready broke in the green fritted with some cheese my buddy grew.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2013)

payday today.. pm me pymt info bro


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

unohu69 said:


> View attachment 2504736View attachment 2504737
> 
> 
> THEY"RE HERE!!
> ...


I made a poker to match each pipe and an extra mushroom poker since you said you like the mushrooms. I left the poker wire long so you can cut it down to the size you want.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> All Proceeds from RIU sales go to the FDD "Vacation" fund. If you would like another color/pattern or the carb on a specific side, just ask and I'll see what I can do!
> I started not very long ago but I've already been selling pipes to my local smoke shop so I'm ready to offer some to RIU members. All pipes go in the kiln to anneal.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> My phone camera got a better pic of the dome I made.
> View attachment 2494311


 can you do a pipe with the same kinda trippy rainbow colors???


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey NGG post up what you will have on Sat and I will pick some up for sure.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2013)

$10
View attachment 2493810View attachment 2493811

ill take this one too bro and a couple pokers lol suprise me im not picky... just dont put a dick on the poker or something hahahha


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

SFguy said:


> can you do a pipe with the same kinda trippy rainbow colors???


I cant get the whole pipe colored like that yet but I can do parts of it. I don't have the fritted ends silver fumed center anymore but I can my another one!!! I'll be at the torch later today, it just take me a while to get out of bed!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Hey NGG post up what you will have on Sat and I will pick some up for sure.


We can make yours while you're here purging the oil! Let you help make it!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

SFguy said:


> $10
> View attachment 2493810View attachment 2493811
> 
> ill take this one too bro and a couple pokers lol suprise me im not picky... just dont put a dick on the poker or something hahahha



Awesome just email me and we can swap payment and shipping info.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> We can make yours while you're here purging the oil! Let you help make it!


Oh hells yeah! I am so down for that. Can we get ABM on it somehow? LOL


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Oh hells yeah! I am so down for that. Can we get ABM on it somehow? LOL



Ohhhh You know it!!!!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2013)

Aaah good idea abm... Can i get a big sfguy too?? Thats the shit

DID YOU GET MY EMAIL???


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

SFguy said:


> Aaah good idea abm... Can i get a big sfguy too?? Thats the shit
> 
> DID YOU GET MY EMAIL???


Yeah I can do the sfguy on it! I dont know if I got your email. I got a couple but haven't put usernames to them yet.... Will take me a min...


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2013)

ill send you another one... lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm fucking jelly! ABM and NGG blasting buds and making pipes...Seriously sounds like the best time ever...I'm not even kidding, that's how I wanna spend my afternoon EVERY afternoon...making bomb ass bho and chilling with my buds taking dabs and working glass. I'm so sad now...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I'm fucking jelly! ABM and NGG blasting buds and making pipes...Seriously sounds like the best time ever...I'm not even kidding, that's how I wanna spend my afternoon EVERY afternoon...making bomb ass bho and chilling with my buds taking dabs and working glass. I'm so sad now...


You can come!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

SFguy said:


> payday today.. pm me pymt info bro


I'll make you the one with sfguy one it tomorrow. I wasn't up to making pipes tonight... I made a few pokers that I'm pretty happy with. Waiting for the kiln to cool to post pictures! Got the kiln going even for the pokers...


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 1, 2013)

Meta come out man! That would be sick! I have been wanting to meet you for a couple years now. 

NGG I am seriously interested in one of your traveller oil rigs. If you work something smaller please let me know!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 1, 2013)

i should have more joints here today... might be able to make you a rig when you come by tomorrow!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Feb 1, 2013)

do you have pics of the potable oil rig? i have been looking everywhere for the oil pipe you had the one that you just screwed in a glass vile.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 1, 2013)

Damnit.. I'll take a dabber too. LOL


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Feb 1, 2013)

do you have or can you make one that has a more flat stem or bowl my glass tends to roll and break on me more than i care to admit.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 1, 2013)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> do you have pics of the potable oil rig? i have been looking everywhere for the oil pipe you had the one that you just screwed in a glass vile.


I don't know about screwing one in a glass vile. I just make a small oil rig that you can put water in and lay it down and the water stays. No feet to stand it up, just a small travel piece.
[video=youtube;vktqFltnvYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vktqFltnvYQ[/video]
still working on making them smaller...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 1, 2013)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> do you have or can you make one that has a more flat stem or bowl my glass tends to roll and break on me more than i care to admit.


I've started putting flat spots on the bottoms of all my bowls.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 1, 2013)

Tomorrow? That's would be quite a drive for me...I'm off tomorrow too. I wish I could...those dabbers are tight. I can't wait till those joints come in and we can start putting an order together for me.

ABM, you know we'll get around to meeting up soon. If I wasn't going to Vegas in a couple weeks, I'd drive up after work tonight.
You guys have fun though! Take a couple Dabs for me, or get on NGGs stickam and I'll Dab WITH you guys...lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 1, 2013)

I got my 18mm female joints today!!!!! male joints to come in a few days...


Got green blue and black female 18mm joints and more of my personal favorite color (favorite so far) double amber purple!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Tomorrow? That's would be quite a drive for me...I'm off tomorrow too. I wish I could...those dabbers are tight. I can't wait till those joints come in and we can start putting an order together for me.
> 
> ABM, you know we'll get around to meeting up soon. If I wasn't going to Vegas in a couple weeks, I'd drive up after work tonight.
> You guys have fun though! Take a couple Dabs for me, or get on NGGs stickam and I'll Dab WITH you guys...lol



It might be worth the drive if you get to make your own dome and mess around with some other glass.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Feb 1, 2013)

the vile one i was talking about was metal except for the glass vile i think it was blue you busted it out when i came over. it was before you moved.those dabbers are cool as hell i would be interested in one of those i like pic #4 and a pipe to match.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 1, 2013)

Ohhh the essential vape.... I lost that one day floating the sac river...


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Feb 1, 2013)

yup thats it that was pretty bad ass.been looking locally for it no luck. i guess i will look online .


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 1, 2013)

I gave mine to DoubleJJ.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2013)

Just blasted a quick oz of nugs, set it on the water bath(vacuum purge at work tomorrow), and took a fat dab(of fully purged oil, silly!)outta the 18" maverick honeycomb disk perc...wish I was there!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Just blasted a quick oz of nugs, set it on the water bath(vacuum purge at work tomorrow), and took a fat dab(of fully purged oil, silly!)outta the 18" maverick honeycomb disk perc...wish I was there!


We had a good time, smoked and blasted some of his stuff. He got way more than he though he would and still has more to spray! I'll let him fill in the rest of the details for the day!!! Some funny shit!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 3, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Just blasted a quick oz of nugs, set it on the water bath(vacuum purge at work tomorrow), and took a fat dab(of fully purged oil, silly!)outta the 18" maverick honeycomb disk perc...wish I was there!


haha Nice man! Wish you were able to come hang out. NGG and his lady are awesome people.  



NoGutsGrower said:


> We had a good time, smoked and blasted some of his stuff. He got way more than he though he would and still has more to spray! I'll let him fill in the rest of the details for the day!!! Some funny shit!


Yes I did have more than I thought. I came home and took out the left over trim and the wife asked if it ended up not working and then I tossed the parchment to her and lets just say she's happy with my trip.  

First of all thanks for letting me make my dabber and helping me with that trim. That is a 2 man operation for sure!  

So we are sitting in the garage chilling and I just happen to ask what he would do if the cops rolled up on us and he says that he would just close the garage door and go out there. LOL We laugh it off and continue to chill. Next thing I know I look up and see the bottom half of a police car roll up and stop in front of the house. His wife comes out to let us know that we have company and he walks to the garage door opener, pushes the button, then proceeds to go harass the cop! LMFAO!!! 

NGG: "What are you doing on my property?!"
Cop: "I am not on your property, I am on your street. And you don't have to come at me sideways like that 'cuz you'll lose!"
NGG: "Lose what exactly?"

There was more to it but that's the jist of it. OMG it was hilarious! The cop was visibly miffed that he couldn't do anything and my car was supposedly the reason why they were there because it was sitting in front of the house for a long period of time and I currently have no plates. Personally I think they were hoping another agency was paying him a visit! LOL WRONG!!!!! Making glass my friends. Just making glass.... (and blowing clouds)


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 3, 2013)

Is the white with black stripes on page 30 shown with the bic lighter still available? If so could you include it with my other two I've ordered? Thanks


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 4, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> Is the white with black stripes on page 30 shown with the bic lighter still available? If so could you include it with my other two I've ordered? Thanks


Ummm. I was going to give that one to someone but noticed a "flaw".... ABM knows what I'm talking about... I was going for wig wag but it kinda turned out looking like a swastika on the end of it.... Going to make another one tomorrow. I didn't get a bunch done this weekend. ABM came by yesterday, and I've been sick the last couple days. When ABM came by I was still in the bathroom puking.

ABM's pipe and matching poker.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are sick...hope you start felling better soon. If you can make one like the black and white striped one...without the swastika I will take it lol. Let me know when you start taking pics im really looking forward to that.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 4, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Ummm. I was going to give that one to someone but noticed a "flaw".... ABM knows what I'm talking about... I was going for wig wag but it kinda turned out looking like a swastika on the end of it.... Going to make another one tomorrow. I didn't get a bunch done this weekend. ABM came by yesterday, and I've been sick the last couple days. When ABM came by I was still in the bathroom puking.
> 
> ABM's pipe and matching poker.
> View attachment 2510212


Looks awesome! Let me know when you are ready to ship it out and I will get you that label.  I will have to get pics of the other pipes and pokers I got. The one that you couldn't remember the color on broke last night. I got to crazy after taking a hit and snapped it while cleaning it.  But the small one that I made is working out just fine.  Dude that "flaw" is Epic! Unintentional Racism is awesome and hilarious!


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like you guys had a good time despite NGG being sick. No hurry on the pokers. Get better.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep I can see how his days can be rough trying to do too much can put him out for a while. Hope you are feeling better man!


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Feb 5, 2013)

Any news on the pokers with the metal? I like what you showed me so far.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 5, 2013)

Getting back to work on the glass tonight! have to ship a couple pipes out then will work tonight.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 5, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Getting back to work on the glass tonight! have to ship a couple pipes out then will work tonight.


you better... or else  hahaha


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 5, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Getting back to work on the glass tonight! have to ship a couple pipes out then will work tonight.


Yeah, get back to work, you!

*cracks whip*


Haha...hope you're feeling better bro! I HATE being sick!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2513447View attachment 2513448View attachment 2513449


these ones are really sick. I like the coloring on them. The middle poker looks like my FDD pendant.

And is that black with silver fuming on the last one?


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 6, 2013)

Man that's looking great man! I swear I am going to have to come over and blow some glass with you. It's more fun than blasting actually.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> these ones are really sick. I like the coloring on them. The middle poker looks like my FDD pendant.
> 
> And is that black with silver fuming on the last one?



Yeah the last one is black with silver fuming, was asked to make it by aerogrower. The pokers are to fill some poker orders as well. The first one is my first attempt at honeycomb.... FDD told me how to do it I just need more work to get it to look like a honeycomb or like his... Just got up for the day and feeling good! Should be able to get some more stuff done today!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

Even tho it doesn't look like honeycomb, It is BEAUTIFUL!

Would be cool to put that on pipes bowls.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Man that's looking great man! I swear I am going to have to come over and blow some glass with you. It's more fun than blasting actually.


You know my schedule, just let me know when ya want to come by again!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Even tho it doesn't look like honeycomb, It is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Would be cool to put that on pipes bowls.


Thanks! I plan on trying it on pipes and bowls but figured I'd try on pokers before I wasted a lot of glass...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yeah the last one is black with silver fuming, was asked to make it by aerogrower. The pokers are to fill some poker orders as well. The first one is my first attempt at honeycomb.... FDD told me how to do it I just need more work to get it to look like a honeycomb or like his... Just got up for the day and feeling good! Should be able to get some more stuff done today!
> View attachment 2513877View attachment 2513878


that looks great man, i think your onto somthing


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 6, 2013)

And I love it already....I was hoping that one was mine!!!!


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 6, 2013)

Feel free to incorporate some of that honeycomb your practicing on my next pipe its beautiful. Don't forget my third one....a white with black stripes.....without the swastika.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 6, 2013)

ya bro that honeycomb effect it reall cool its on the pipe im gonna buy from fdd it looks cool with the silver fuming underneath


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

No pipe for me today ngg  

Fuck you USPS!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

for sfguy


more pokers for cheeckako??? and 818medicineman...


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2013)

ill take it bro that cool lookin and im notorious for breaking them so ill try not to bust this one up to fast


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

SFguy said:


> ill take it bro that cool lookin and im notorious for breaking them so ill try not to bust this one up to fast


Cool! I'll be back at the torch tonight. Someone sent me there slide/bowl with the joint broken off (it's a really nice piece!), I'm heating it up in the kiln super slow so as soon as it's hot I can put a new joint on and get to work on some other stuff.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 8, 2013)

Let me know if you have any additional progress on those bubblers.  I'd like to retire my larger piece cause it's a pain with oil.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 9, 2013)

Slide repair...

Before
View attachment 2518035View attachment 2518036


After


They asked for another bowl with similar colors.... Not the closest match but I'm happy with it!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow. Really beautiful colors. Keep it up!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 9, 2013)

that all glass one is so sick! One like that, but in the shape/ color of a candy cane would be sick


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey ngg my post office notified me that my package showed up this evening and will be in the mail tomorrow afternoon


----------



## kgb424 (Feb 9, 2013)

thank you for repairing my slide and making me a new one too let know how much i owe you and thanks again nogutsgrower


----------



## kgb424 (Feb 9, 2013)

he better not keep my slide its one of my favorites and it matches my favorite piece there a matched set


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow! I just got my tax return NGG, I want slides! And pokers, domes, that rasta frit pipe, dabbers, travel rig...can I throw money at you for a good cause? Oh yeah, oil dish...dunno if a lid is even possible...hit me up, homie!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Wow! I just got my tax return NGG, I want slides! And pokers, domes, that rasta frit pipe, dabbers, travel rig...can I throw money at you for a good cause? Oh yeah, oil dish...dunno if a lid is even possible...hit me up, homie!


I made an 18mm slide with you in mind tonight!!!! I got caught up on a couple things I've needed to do but still need to make more...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

kgb424 said:


> he better not keep my slide its one of my favorites and it matches my favorite piece there a matched set


I did say earlier that I it was a nice piece..... Now that you mention it..... I'M KEEPING IT.......... LOL! Sent you an email!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey ngg my post office notified me that my package showed up this evening and will be in the mail tomorrow afternoon



Wtf... I wish my post office would let me know when shit showed up and will be delivered the next day.... My post office just tells you to go to hell....


----------



## match box (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW ngg thats some nice glass work. How did you learn to do this? Did fdd teach ya? That looks so cool I bet it's hard to work with hot glass. When I get some money ahead I will have to have some of your work.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

match box said:


> WOW ngg thats some nice glass work. How did you learn to do this? Did fdd teach ya? That looks so cool I bet it's hard to work with hot glass. When I get some money ahead I will have to have some of your work.


I had been talking with fdd and got a couple tips but I've been teaching myself. You can let me know what you like now and I can have it ready or close to ready by the time you get some cash.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

18mm slide. Loki's lipstick bottom, berry gumboldt center black rim, berry gumboldt inside... Thought of Metasynth right before making this..... Don't know what colors he likes/wants, just made me think to make this


Blue with orange

The second blue fritted end with silver fumed center (to complete SFGuys order)

For another order... Forgot their user name...


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 10, 2013)

Damn dude you have some serious talent. Wish I wasn't so far away....would love to watch you work....amazing !


----------



## match box (Feb 10, 2013)

Between 75 and 78 I made pipes. These are the only 2 I have. I would like some thing like the blue fritted end with silver fumed.I know that is someone else but some thing like that. When ya have time maybe you could send me a pm and I can get a price and ya can let me know how to pay. Thank you


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 10, 2013)

Match box...to bad you don't still make those pipes that wood is incredible. Do you happen to remember what kind of wood it is?


----------



## silasraven (Feb 10, 2013)

would like to talk to you about an order but your mail box is full. i dont want to disclose anything in the open pm so i can talk to you about placing an order


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

pm sent.......


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet slide! I'm not picky on colors, I don't even currently have a bong for flowers, the maverick is oil only...I'm headed to Vegas this friday, and planning on buying a bong for flowers the following Monday, so I can let you know what colors to match if you have 'em. 

So what do I have so far? That 18mm slide and the rasta frit with the unshaped mouthpiece and some pokers/dabbers...on my wish list are more slides, domes, dishes, and possibly a travel rig if you're up to it. Think you could get a big post up of pictures of everything you have available at some point too?

Haha, I know you have a life and we're asking a lot from you, but hey, practice makes perfect, right?


----------



## SFguy (Feb 11, 2013)

hey bro those look great man.. i like the slides with the blue/bubble gum tooo

ill be looking for a package in the mail soon.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey NGG let me know when you need my label. I was going to try to come out this weekend but I have plans already.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey NGG,

I pm'd you. Just wanted to make sure you got it.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 13, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Hey NGG,
> 
> I pm'd you. Just wanted to make sure you got it.


Just replied! sorry for the delay! I'm kinda (really) slow.....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 13, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Hey NGG let me know when you need my label. I was going to try to come out this weekend but I have plans already.


I'm ready to send yours whenever! how do you get me the label? you can call or text me!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 13, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'm ready to send yours whenever! how do you get me the label? you can call or text me!


LOL that's RIGHT! 

Too much oil.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 13, 2013)

NGG...just got my package from you in the mail. Let me say they are the nicest custom made pipes I have ever bought. Each one is unique and different and being custom made I know no one will ever have another like them.How awesome is that. Thanks again and I'm going to email you tonight with my next order! Lol Keep up the good work.

P.S. Thanks for making the pokers and dabber nice touch.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 13, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Hey NGG let me know when you need my label. I was going to try to come out this weekend but I have plans already.


just saw Django last night... THE best avatar hahaha, Samuels role is awesome


----------



## chewberto (Feb 13, 2013)

I could use new 18.bowl pieces! Whatcha got?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 13, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Chili cheese curly fries and taco's... YUM!
> Here is my oil dome thing...
> View attachment 2494219View attachment 2494220View attachment 2494221View attachment 2494222
> 14mm
> $10, unless I decide to use it first...


I want this in 18! What else would I need to dab it?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 13, 2013)

Or how much for an entire bong attachment rig, I have both joint sizes but prefer 18! Or an entire blown bong rig like in that vid you put up?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I could use new 18.bowl pieces! Whatcha got?


No extra 18mm bowl pieces right now, let me know what colors you like and I'll make you one!



chewberto said:


> I want this in 18! What else would I need to dab it?


I can make it in 18mm as well and throw in a glass dabber, only thing you would need is a torch and oil.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

.........?


----------



## silasraven (Feb 14, 2013)

wunderbar!!!!!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> No extra 18mm bowl pieces right now, let me know what colors you like and I'll make you one!
> 
> 
> I can make it in 18mm as well and throw in a glass dabber, only thing you would need is a torch and oil.


So it attaches to the bong? I like slime green shit like puke or pink and blood red lines like brains, I will post an example of a pipe I have!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> So it attaches to the bong? I like slime green shit like puke or pink and blood red lines like brains, I will post an example of a pipe I have!


Yep it slides right in just like a bowl. Does the down stem where you put your bowl on your bong come out at an angle like the first pis or is it straight up and down like the second???
 

Depending on the setup I can make it straight or angled.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 14, 2013)

How are those quartz nails looking, bro? How's everything else?? You doing anything special with the wifey tonight?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

Here it is I especially like the brain looking shit if you can do this with slime also incorporated.... Wands, dabblers, whatever!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah a little separate bong for wax and oil is what I would really like, just like in the photos u just posted...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> How are those quartz nails looking, bro? How's everything else?? You doing anything special with the wifey tonight?



Havent made a quartz nail yet.... My stoner ass is having trouble remembering all the shit I need to do! I should have more joints showing up today... Not doing anything special... sitting around watching tv...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yeah a little separate bong for wax and oil is what I would really like, just like in the photos u just posted...


I'm still working on making bongs and oil rigs. Still just a bit beyond my level... I've made a couple for me to use but nothing good enough to sell to someone!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 14, 2013)

I have to serve a 5 course meal for 113 people, in groups of 2 and 4...seating between 6pm and 9pm. Gonna be a long night! Lol

Luckily me and the lil lady are escaping to Vegas for the weekend tomorrow...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

i hear ya, I will get one when you get it down for sure....... but you can offer everything to attach to my binger right? I was curious as to how it works, it looks hollow, is there a plate or something?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

What about slime brains? Can you pull off something to that affect?


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey NGG the big silver fumed pipe you made me kicks my ass. It hits HARD! LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey NGG, when will you be able to make stuff like this? This is right up my alley. 

Love watching your photo updates btw. Please don't stop.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> i hear ya, I will get one when you get it down for sure....... but you can offer everything to attach to my binger right? I was curious as to how it works, it looks hollow, is there a plate or something?


Made a video just for you using my 18mm bong and my 14mm oil rig explaining how to use it! I'm uploading it now!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Here it is I especially like the brain looking shit if you can do this with slime also incorporated.... Wands, dabblers, whatever!View attachment 2524900View attachment 2524904View attachment 2524908View attachment 2524912


The place I order glass from is out of slyme... I will email them and ask when they will have it back in stock! They are and awesome company and reply very fast!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> i hear ya, I will get one when you get it down for sure....... but you can offer everything to attach to my binger right? I was curious as to how it works, it looks hollow, is there a plate or something?


[video=youtube;BjfdAQd7cTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjfdAQd7cTI&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
The video for chewie


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> [video=youtube;BjfdAQd7cTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjfdAQd7cTI&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> The video for chewie


Fuck yeah dude I'm down for the 18 set up... So it's 3 pieces right? The nail, the adapter, and dome correct? For sure I want one slime colored... Also a glass dabber for the stuff....shoot me a price and I will get the funds together...thanks for the video brotha it cleared up the set up for me.....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Fuck yeah dude I'm down for the 18 set up... So it's 3 pieces right? The nail, the adapter, and dome correct? For sure I want one slime colored... Also a glass dabber for the stuff....shoot me a price and I will get the funds together...thanks for the video brotha it cleared up the set up for me.....


I Just ordered slyme tubing (shipping takes about a week so I couldn't start it right away). I will be able make the dome slyme colored but not the joints. If you want slyme it will be more expensive... The slyme tubing is $104 per pound, which is about a 2 foot section ( http://www.mountainglass.com/Trautman-Slyme-TUBING-Borosilicate.html )... The normal glass tubing is between $7 -$25 for a 4-5 ft piece ( http://www.mountainglass.com/32mm-X-Heavy-Wall-Emerald-Green-Tubing-Aprox-2-4-lbs-each.html?sc=2&category=122 ). even in the link it says that a single tube weighs between 2 - 4 lbs... I'm only geting 1lb of the slyme tubing so I'm hoping it ill be 2ft of it. Then shipping was $45 so that little piece of tubing cost about 120.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok so what kinda price we looking at for the set up I want vs a regular glass set up?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks sick though, does it change when it's stretched?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

Also slime # 2 is more the slime I was thinking, but I don't have a clue as to what glass you need...but that's the ideal one I like....


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.mountainglass.com/Trautman-Slyme-Borosilicate-89-92-per-pound_2.html what's the deal with the multiple color thing here? This Juan is slime for sure!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 15, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Ok so what kinda price we looking at for the set up I want vs a regular glass set up?


I don't know what price on slyme stuff will be yet... I've never ordered slyme tubing so I don't know how long a pound of slyme tubing is or how much can be made with that tubing so I cant give a price on it yet... I have an idea for a really awesome dome I'm going to make with it though...
Here is the reply I got from them.

"We expect a little bit to arrive in approximately 1 week, but it is already spoken for. Trautman is currently moving their production facility so their production is momentarily slow. We expect to be very well stocked in the next 2-3 weeks. There is a feature on our website, if you click on a specific product record, that says 'Notify Me When Available' and our system will email you when it's available. We currently have the Slyme Tubing in stock. I expect it to go pretty fast. Let us know if there is anything else we can do as we are always happy to help!"


So I ordered a LB of tubing before they ran out and I had to wait another month.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 15, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Looks sick though, does it change when it's stretched?


Swirly, milky electric green that looks like Ghostbuster's ectoplasm. Slyme is more consistently translucent now, but when dense can look slightly opaque - until you get it really hot, then it goes more transparent.

That is as much as I know and I copied it from the website.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 15, 2013)

chewberto said:


> http://www.mountainglass.com/Trautman-Slyme-Borosilicate-89-92-per-pound_2.html what's the deal with the multiple color thing here? This Juan is slime for sure!


The tubing I got is slyme #2. All the other slyme is sold out, including the link you posted.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2525092
> 
> Hey NGG, when will you be able to make stuff like this? This is right up my alley.
> 
> Love watching your photo updates btw. Please don't stop.


that is going to be a little while... I'm hoping that I will be able to soon but it's really hard to put a time on picking up an art...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 15, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Here it is I especially like the brain looking shit if you can do this with slime also incorporated.... Wands, dabblers, whatever!View attachment 2524900View attachment 2524904View attachment 2524908View attachment 2524912



I could make it look like brains on the slyme tubing. I'm thinking it would look more like brains with slyme oozing out of it. I don't know if I could make a whole pipe like that but I could do part of it like that.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey NGG, hope you and your lady had a nice valentines day...looking forward to a quartz nail. Feel like I got run over by a truck...got home from work and had to do a Rez change and pack for vegas, finally had a chance to relax. I'll be able to send some cash your way after I get back from vegas. I'd love a nice little stock of quartz nails for 18mm, cause of they're anything like glass nails I'll need a few...lol...

I guess we could put that slide, some pokers and dabbers, rasta frit, and hopefully quartz nails into a package for me when I get back Sunday/Monday.

I have a bubbler I need to clean, but it has a chip out of the carb hole...if I can manage to get it spotless, think you could patch it up with a blob of glass? The chip is maybe the size of a bb/small bean.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 15, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Hey NGG, hope you and your lady had a nice valentines day...looking forward to a quartz nail. Feel like I got run over by a truck...got home from work and had to do a Rez change and pack for vegas, finally had a chance to relax. I'll be able to send some cash your way after I get back from vegas. I'd love a nice little stock of quartz nails for 18mm, cause of they're anything like glass nails I'll need a few...lol...
> 
> I guess we could put that slide, some pokers and dabbers, rasta frit, and hopefully quartz nails into a package for me when I get back Sunday/Monday.
> 
> I have a bubbler I need to clean, but it has a chip out of the carb hole...if I can manage to get it spotless, think you could patch it up with a blob of glass? The chip is maybe the size of a bb/small bean.


Thanks, we had a nice day! she slept I played super mario world snes. The quartz nails are nothing like the glass nails! they handle the heat way better! I've yet to break a quartz nail and have broken countless glass nails! I'll get started on the nails! I need to know what dome it is going with though. I don't want to make it too short or too tall. some domes sit higher than others. Can you measure the nail you have now and tell me how long you want it. How long is it from where it rests on the male joint to the top of the nail head and how long is the nail overall.
As far as the repair goes, I might be able to do it... Got pics??? The down side is I cant promise that is wont break while it's heating up in the kiln so that I can put the flame to it. The chances of it breaking are usually slim but it could happen.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 15, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I could make it look like brains on the slyme tubing. I'm thinking it would look more like brains with slyme oozing out of it. I don't know if I could make a whole pipe like that but I could do part of it like that.


That sounds sick, I'm not a real pipe smoker, just like the design on a pipe I have.. Got it in Huntington Beach, its some tweeker art lol...hard to get a hold of the dude that blows it..imagine his speed pipes lmao...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey brotha I got your message so here is some pics of my bong for ya.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 16, 2013)

Viva las vegas! As for the nails...I have three domes, one for short nails, one for medium, and one for long nails...so as long as I get an assortment...lol...or you could always blow another dome for me if you wanted to make sure 

Vegas is awesome so far, went out for late night teppan yaki and got a cool chef who threw shrimp tails at me...haha

I left 500 bucks home to go glass shopping with on Monday too! Stoked to hear the glass nails are durable...I sorta wanna move away from Ti nails...I know they say it's inert, but I trust dabbing off glass/quartz way more!

Hope everyone is having a stellar weekend!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> that is going to be a little while... I'm hoping that I will be able to soon but it's really hard to put a time on picking up an art...


The honey comb you attempted looked kind of similar to what I posted.

Are flattened mouths or rings on the pipe harder to make? 

Just wondering btw.


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey NGG, You sure do some nice work and I really like what you are doing to help out another member and his family in their time of need. PROPS to you!!!!! Your karma bucket is over flowing!
So when are you going to start making bongs? I would like to start with a pipe black with red strips or red with black strips. I would like to start with a pipe and pick with the same colors. I do have one problem I do not do paypal ect could you pm me so we can figure out payment.

Thanks GD2


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Viva las vegas! As for the nails...I have three domes, one for short nails, one for medium, and one for long nails...so as long as I get an assortment...lol...or you could always blow another dome for me if you wanted to make sure
> 
> Vegas is awesome so far, went out for late night teppan yaki and got a cool chef who threw shrimp tails at me...haha
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of ti nails either, you taste the metal when it's new and I swear I still taste it even after it has been "seasoned"! The quartz is super durable! still haven't broken one! Glad you're having a good time in vegas!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The honey comb you attempted looked kind of similar to what I posted.
> 
> Are flattened mouths or rings on the pipe harder to make?
> 
> Just wondering btw.


I can do the flattened mouth and the rings but not that clean. I tried a flattened mouth and it ended up pretty crooked. I need to steady my hand more and get some of those cool roller things they make to help support the glass then I'll be able to. I'll post pics of some of my rejects.... I have a lot of broken or badly misshapen pieces.... people might get a laugh out of it.... I'll keep trying thought...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

Green Dragon 2 said:


> Hey NGG, You sure do some nice work and I really like what you are doing to help out another member and his family in their time of need. PROPS to you!!!!! Your karma bucket is over flowing!
> So when are you going to start making bongs? I would like to start with a pipe black with red strips or red with black strips. I would like to start with a pipe and pick with the same colors. I do have one problem I do not do paypal ect could you pm me so we can figure out payment.
> 
> Thanks GD2


Bongs are a little ways down the road, it's hard to keep that much glass hot. I'll have all the tools and stuff I need eventually.... hopefully in the next month or two. I have a kiln large enough but just don't have the skill yet. I'll pm you if you're interested in a pipe though...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey brotha I got your message so here is some pics of my bong for ya.
> 
> View attachment 2526130View attachment 2526131View attachment 2526132View attachment 2526133View attachment 2526134


Glad you posted pics! I would have made you a straight piece and it wouldn't have been as nice!!! I'll put a bend in yours so that the dome is straight up and down!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I can do the flattened mouth and the rings but not that clean. I tried a flattened mouth and it ended up pretty crooked. I need to steady my hand more and get some of those cool roller things they make to help support the glass then I'll be able to. I'll post pics of some of my rejects.... I have a lot of broken or badly misshapen pieces.... people might get a laugh out of it.... I'll keep trying thought...


I understand. I like to make ceramics and I have maybe 1 out of 8 pieces that I like. Even then I see things I need to better. People who make way better pots then me even point out their own flaws. 

Art is never perfected lol.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I understand. I like to make ceramics and I have maybe 1 out of 8 pieces that I like. Even then I see things I need to better. People who make way better pots then me even point out their own flaws.
> 
> Art is never perfected lol.



I'm interested in some ceramic stuff!!! Just sent you a pm!!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

18mm quartz nail!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 16, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> 18mm quartz nail!
> View attachment 2528101View attachment 2528102View attachment 2528103


Mine! How much per nail? And keep em coming! Any thoughts of adding a counterweight or something? Judging by the size of that ground joint, that nail looks like it'd be perfect for my 'medium' dome!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 16, 2013)

Without going through this entire thread, are the bowls on the front page still available? (obviously not the exact bowls).
My wife love the polka dots!
If not, what page(s) can I go to see the current pieces for sale. Went back a few pages but didnt see anything.
I'd love to score a nice bubbler


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Without going through this entire thread, are the bowls on the front page still available? (obviously not the exact bowls).
> My wife love the polka dots!
> If not, what page(s) can I go to see the current pieces for sale. Went back a few pages but didnt see anything.
> I'd love to score a nice bubbler


I don't really have a stock right now... More just a custom order thing really... Let me know one and the colors she wants and I'll do my best!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Mine! How much per nail? And keep em coming! Any thoughts of adding a counterweight or something? Judging by the size of that ground joint, that nail looks like it'd be perfect for my 'medium' dome!


$2.00 for the quartz nails! 10% of the aqualabs price.... the quartz is pretty cheap! it took about 75 cents worth of quarts to make.
I haven't thought about a counter balance, all my nail stays in place pretty well. Then with the hash build up it kinda just gets stuck in place. I'll make another one with a counter balance tonight!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pm replied!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> 18mm quartz nail!
> View attachment 2528101View attachment 2528102View attachment 2528103


What are nails for?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 16, 2013)

you heat the nail to smoke hash oil.
[video=youtube;QuwPisje5zY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuwPisje5zY[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2013)

Oooo. mmk. never had hash oil before.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

got a bit more done tonight.....


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 17, 2013)

NGG when are you going to post more pics....always like to see what you create next. Pipes are awesome I love them all.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 17, 2013)

those are some tasty looking waffles


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> NGG when are you going to post more pics....always like to see what you create next. Pipes are awesome I love them all.


about to post a couple more right now! going to pull them out of the kiln, take some pictures and post them! It will be just a few minutes.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> those are some tasty looking waffles


Very tasty waffles!
http://www.target.com/p/black-decker-rotary-belgian-waffle-maker/-/A-14078078?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|14078078&CPNG=Appliances&kpid=14078078&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=14078078


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 17, 2013)

About to go glass shopping for a Bong for flowers in about 5 minutes...I have some money on my prepaid card for glass now, can always add more. Lemme know whatcha have for me and how much to load up PayPal with...hit me up in pm and my phone makes noise.

2 bux a nail?! I'll take five! Haha...can't wait to see those new pics!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

First try... got the color a little to hot where I joined the two pieces but overall I am very very happy with it!!! It is awesome and I'm tempted to keep it myself..... $15 for this one....



18mm dome $10



For match box




green with white and black $10 I need to make one with all white dots still....


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 17, 2013)

NGG add that white and black for fifteen to my order!!


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 17, 2013)

Is there a "choke hole" on that black and white? Which side?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> About to go glass shopping for a Bong for flowers in about 5 minutes...I have some money on my prepaid card for glass now, can always add more. Lemme know whatcha have for me and how much to load up PayPal with...hit me up in pm and my phone makes noise.
> 
> 2 bux a nail?! I'll take five! Haha...can't wait to see those new pics!



Awesome!!! Post pics when you get back!!! I'll get to work on the rest of the quartz nails! do you want a counter balance on them? send me a list of what you want!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

14mm angled joint for giggles!

still need to make the nail and dome for it....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> Is there a "choke hole" on that black and white? Which side?


nope... no carb on that one...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oooo. mmk. never had hash oil before.


I think I figured out how to get the honeycomb effect like you wanted! I'm excited now and cant wait until the wife goes to bed so I can go play...


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 17, 2013)

Lmfao....sweet now I'm pumped too!! I'll take the black and white if its not spoken for already just put it on the tab lol.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> Lmfao....sweet now I'm pumped too!! I'll take the black and white if its not spoken for already just put it on the tab lol.



Will do!!! I was waiting for your reply...... I had a nug and lighter sitting right next to it just waiting to smoke out of it!!!! I'll make a green one for myself tonight!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Can't wait to see the Green with white dots! 
Can you make a bubbler?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2529793View attachment 2529794





NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2529706View attachment 2529707View attachment 2529709View attachment 2529710View attachment 2529711
> First try... got the color a little to hot where I joined the two pieces but overall I am very very happy with it!!! It is awesome and I'm tempted to keep it myself..... $15 for this one....
> 
> 
> ...


I like the polka dot, red to clear to red, black white spiral from top angle, and the blue sparkle bowl with blue mist. Very pretty


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Can't wait to see the Green with white dots!
> Can you make a bubbler?


still working on bubblers... i'll get them soon! do you want random dots or do you want them spiral or straight lines or???


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like the polka dot, red to clear to red, black white spiral from top angle, and the blue sparkle bowl with blue mist. Very pretty


Thanks! All three pic of the pipe with red ends it the same pipe. it changes colors in the center. the center of the red and blue pipes are silver fumed. you get a chunk of .999 pure silver and stick it in the flame. the fumes coming off the metal stick to the glass and leave a yellowish amberish color to it then when you smoke out of it, it changes color to blue/greenish. Same thing in the center of the red (ruby) and blue pipes!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 17, 2013)

can you use any other precious metals for fuming? Like gold, platinum, palladium....


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Random dots please!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Lets see how you do with the honeycomb!
What about inside out? Can you do that?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> can you use any other precious metals for fuming? Like gold, platinum, palladium....


I know you can use gold but that shit is expensive!!! I was going to buy a small little coin and the guy told me $80... Not going to do gold fuming until I'm better at this!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Lets see how you do with the honeycomb!
> What about inside out? Can you do that?


I'm still practicing the inside out and I thing I just figured out a way to make a nice honeycomb pipe!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 17, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I know you can use gold but that shit is expensive!!! I was going to buy a small little coin and the guy told me $80... Not going to do gold fuming until I'm better at this!


Almost bought a 24k gold fumed bong today, didn't pull the trigger on a bong, but bought a sweet 4 section pipe with a fat dichrome marble, couple slides...

Almost also bought a hand spun worked tube that was marked at 600...he almost gave it to me for 250...

Im such a bitch about shopping...literally spent 5 hours looking at pieces, was on a mission to buy a bong and a scientific bubbler, wound up with a custom dry pipe and 2 slides...

Send you a list later when I'm not on my phone...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Almost bought a 24k gold fumed bong today, didn't pull the trigger on a bong, but bought a sweet 4 section pipe with a fat dichrome marble, couple slides...
> 
> Almost also bought a hand spun worked tube that was marked at 600...he almost gave it to me for 250...
> 
> ...



Post some pics of your new stuff!!!! My wife started using the other slide sooooo....... no longer for sale... I'll be waiting for your list! I'll pm you my email address so you can send it there. My inbox fills up quick and I end up losing stuff!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

I didn't make this one, and I don't use this one.....

$15 plus $5 shipping...


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 17, 2013)

Haha those are some funky colors


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd live some deep red honeycomb! Maybe some orange in there too. I'd just have you ship both pipes at the same time if you can get it right!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Haha those are some funky colors


Wife bought it for me, I don't use it.... She okay'd the sale of it...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I'd live some deep red honeycomb! Maybe some orange in there too. I'd just have you ship both pipes at the same time if you can get it right!


I have another glass shipment showing up tomorrow. I'll be able to practice the honeycomb more tomorrow. A couple people want the honeycomb but that poker is the only honeycomb thing I've made (made a couple other things but I broke them).


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

K... think it would be smart to just hold on to the green one while you practice the honeycomb for a red and orange pipe? Or what do you think?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> K... think it would be smart to just hold on to the green one while you practice the honeycomb for a red and orange pipe? Or what do you think?


Totally up to you! I don't know when I'll have the honeycomb down. then to do the red and orange honeycomb I will need to order more glass. Ordering more glass isn't a problem but it takes about a week to ship. Sooooo, It could be up to 2-3 weeks before I can do the honeycomb for you.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Gotcha. Ill probably just take the green one for now then.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Gotcha. Ill probably just take the green one for now then.


Cool! I'll make it tonight, I have some other stuff I need to make as well and the kiln is ready. I'm going to be working on bubblers as well.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice bro. A dark red/orange honeycombed bubbler would be killer. Ill prob hold out for that.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm working on a full honeycomb pipe as I type this! It's in the kiln reheating the whole piece so I can keep working on it! I used green tubing coated it in turbo cobalt powder then did the honeycomb effect. So far it's in shape... I just have to blow the bowl, and make sure i don't fuck the hole! It took me a long time to make this honeycomb design on it!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2013)

New at uploading pics from a mobile device, had to download the photobucket mobile app...that's my new pipe. They had it way overpriced at 130...but it's a pretty cool piece. And I didn't even pay HALF that...lol...naturally


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2013)

Couple slides for ten bucks


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 18, 2013)

Made a giant steam roller that I needed a buddy to help me make, a green with white polka dot spoon, a 18mm dome and an attempt at a full honeycomb pipe! Even if it doesn't look like honey comb when I pull it out of the kiln I'm pretty sure I'll be happy with it! have to stay awake for an hour while the glass anneals then I can go to bed.......


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

So lets see your new creations!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2013)

Haha...the man has to sleep SOMETIME...lol

But yes, post pics...you know I'm looking for cool 18mm domes...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

LOL, didn't realize what time his last post was.....damn!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 18, 2013)

I used green tubing and coated it in turbo cobalt powder then did the honeycomb... I didn't coat the tubing enough and the green tubing soaked in the blue It didn't show up as honeycomb all over but I still like it!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> New at uploading pics from a mobile device, had to download the photobucket mobile app...that's my new pipe. They had it way overpriced at 130...but it's a pretty cool piece. And I didn't even pay HALF that...lol...naturally


Meh, I don't really like that pipe. It's too busy. Also I don't get the point of the sparkly globe. Colors are nice tho.

Good deal on the slides.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

That blue-green honeycomb is gonna sell pretty quick I imagine. Cool effect. kudos!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

She'll love the green with white dots! PM me your PayPal info!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Payment sent! Thanks!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 18, 2013)

..........


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey NGG glad thinkings are going great. Need a thick pipe and small slider for my bong


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

Pipe would be for the wife, so girl colors. She likes red, pink, purple, green. I don't care on the slider on the colors


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

Will just pick up


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks great NGG. I just cleaned out my PM box


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey NGG any luck on the honeycombish sherlock? I hear some talk that you might have the honeycomb down? Any pics?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Look at the bottom of the last page


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

LOL, make that 2 pages back now.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 18, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Pipe would be for the wife, so girl colors. She likes red, pink, purple, green. I don't care on the slider on the colors


I'll get started on it very soon! I just got a bunch more glass in stock so I should be able to make her a nice one!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 18, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> Hey NGG any luck on the honeycombish sherlock? I hear some talk that you might have the honeycomb down? Any pics?


View attachment 2531506View attachment 2531508View attachment 2531513View attachment 2531517
I got another glass shipment in today so I'll be working on more honeycomb stuff! I have a couple buddies coming in from out of town so I might not get a bunch done tonight.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 18, 2013)

I like it alot....nice job let me know when mine are ready have fun with your buddies!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

Ngg? What's a price on a basic oil rig 18mm quartz nail and everything? I know we are waiting for slime but I gots ta smoke now too...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 18, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Ngg? What's a price on a basic oil rig 18mm quartz nail and everything? I know we are waiting for slime but I gots ta smoke now too...


if it's or oil only so I only have to use 2 joints $20. if you want to take the oil rig stuff off and put a bowl piece one it as well (takes 4 joints) $25 maybe $30. Still working on them!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

I just want the ability to smoke from my bong! So whatever I need for that!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meh, I don't really like that pipe. It's too busy. Also I don't get the point of the sparkly globe. Colors are nice tho.
> 
> Good deal on the slides.


Yeah, it's busy...lol...that's sorta what I like about it...I love pipes that "break the mold" so to speak...the sorta pipes and styles you're not likely to see replicated very often, if ever.

Then again, I love LOTS of pipes...i just saw that one a month ago and thought 'what a weird, ugly pipe', but yesterday when I saw it again I thought to myself 'I won't let you be the last one picked for dodgeball, I got your back.' For some reason after I saw it the first time, I kept thinking about it for like a week after...lol...so I was sorta hoping they still had it when I went back.

The slides were a decent deal, but pretty thin...standard mass produced Chinese glass. The pipe is a locally made custom.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ahh.. so you are a hoarder. I used to be that way with lighters.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2013)

In other news, I tried making a little cheapo slide stand the other day from 2 items I bought at the 99 cent only store, and it works well for my budding collection...







But as my collection grows, I thought I might need a larger one...

So I went to home depot, dropped 3 dollars on wood, and another buck at the 99 cent store for the little wire basket.













Works well for 18mm, and I bet 14mm would work too, just my only 14mm slide is a top heavy 45 degree bend. At least it should work until I find the appropriate drill bits to make a nice wooden one that you can insert the joints into so they fit snugly.


Now I'm looking forward to adding some NGG slides and domes to the collection.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 19, 2013)

nogutsgrower said:


> View attachment 2531205View attachment 2531207View attachment 2531208View attachment 2531209
> i used green tubing and coated it in turbo cobalt powder then did the honeycomb... I didn't coat the tubing enough and the green tubing soaked in the blue it didn't show up as honeycomb all over but i still like it!
> 
> View attachment 2531211View attachment 2531212View attachment 2531214
> ...


that steamroller is siccckkkk!!!!!1


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2013)

SFguy said:


> that steamroller is siccckkkk!!!!!1


Word...

A lung crusher for sure! My little girly lungs can't handle it, still recovering from quitting cigs 4 years ago...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 19, 2013)

didn't even have to leave home to try the sandman cup winning cbd hash... Even got a 10 pack of some seeds!
http://hightimes.com/lounge/ht_admin/8185

Made this for my buddy. Made a dabber and a dabber stand for him as well, I just for go to take pictures...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I just want the ability to smoke from my bong! So whatever I need for that!


can you post pics of your bong? is it 14mm or 18mm?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Word...
> 
> A lung crusher for sure! My little girly lungs can't handle it, still recovering from quitting cigs 4 years ago...


I made it for the guy that works at the gas station I go to. I got to try it, it was actually pretty smooth. I would fill it just to the point that it was all the way full then clear it. Maybe it was just my good weed....


----------



## SFguy (Feb 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Word...
> 
> A lung crusher for sure! My little girly lungs can't handle it, still recovering from quitting cigs 4 years ago...


fuck I JUST STARTED BACK UP AGAIN.... I QUIT FOR 2 YRS AND NOW IM BUYIN PACKS AGAIN CAUSE I STARTED SMOKIN WHEN I WAS DRINKIN THEN BAM IM STUCK AGAIN

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

That would be sick if to could make the bowl top a brain and then the handle blasting slime out of it!


NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2532824View attachment 2532826View attachment 2532827View attachment 2532828
> didn't even have to leave home to try the sandman cup winning cbd hash... Even got a 10 pack of some seeds!
> http://hightimes.com/lounge/ht_admin/8185
> View attachment 2532835View attachment 2532836
> Made this for my buddy. Made a dabber and a dabber stand for him as well, I just for go to take pictures...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

SFguy said:


> fuck I JUST STARTED BACK UP AGAIN.... I QUIT FOR 2 YRS AND NOW IM BUYIN PACKS AGAIN CAUSE I STARTED SMOKIN WHEN I WAS DRINKIN THEN BAM IM STUCK AGAIN
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


Sacrifice the pack on the alter by sundown or you will be forever cursed.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 19, 2013)

SFguy said:


> fuck I JUST STARTED BACK UP AGAIN.... I QUIT FOR 2 YRS AND NOW IM BUYIN PACKS AGAIN CAUSE I STARTED SMOKIN WHEN I WAS DRINKIN THEN BAM IM STUCK AGAIN
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK



I'm a lucky fucker. I quit about 10 years ago. Yet will still smoke a butt here and there when drinking. No cravings the next day.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 19, 2013)

cigs are bad..... I only smoke blunts.......


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> can you post pics of your bong? is it 14mm or 18mm?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

ewwww. are they supposed to get that dirty? Clean that bitch out!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

It's a dirty one this week, I haven't cleaned it yet....usually once a week it needs a thorough cleaning... It is an 18mm or are they 18.8 or some shit? I can't recall but the standard bigger size joint what ever that is, I also have a 14mm but it clogs in two days so I like only big joints!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ewwww. are they supposed to get that dirty? Clean that bitch out!


Lmao I just posted why! I only use the bong for my medicating and by the good words of Mr Warren G. "If ya smoke like I smoke" you'd be cleaning your bongs like everyday...so back up preggers...lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn ngg, looks like you've been busy and so has this thread lol.

So wtf dude I got your package back today. Maybe my girl put the address wrong, email your info again bro.

You get my oil rig done yet? 

Hope all is well brotha.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ewwww. are they supposed to get that dirty? Clean that bitch out!


what he said


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> what he said


Way to read a whole two posts back! Where I explained why!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm just kidding, 'sall good man. But in all honesty, it loooks like you'll have to soak that guy in some alcohol for a week before it will get clean haha


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

Nah it just takes alcohol and long grain rice, it comes right out... The water I change almost daily...if you can believe that...it's due I know! I'm just out of rubbing alcohol..im not mad!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 19, 2013)

Long grain rice eh? How'd you come across using that?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 2532863View attachment 2532864View attachment 2532865


My bong is black.... You cant see when it's nasty so you don't feel so grossed out.... I hardly ever use it and clean it often still.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn ngg, looks like you've been busy and so has this thread lol.
> 
> So wtf dude I got your package back today. Maybe my girl put the address wrong, email your info again bro.
> 
> ...



LOL... post office.... LOL..... I didn't get a chance to do it yet, had a couple buddies stop by, got to high to do much last night.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Long grain rice eh? How'd you come across using that?


15 years of smoking and cleaning! I'm sure there are better products but this always works for me...percolators are a pain in the ass to clean if you don't keep up on them so I use straight tubes with diffuse downstem and perc ash catcher!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 20, 2013)

Holly shit this is some good hash! Been sleeping since my friends left! Even if you have a bunch of hash, I suggest you try that sandman hash if you can! It looks like sand in the container and puts you to sleep when you smoke it! Sandman is a very fitting name for it! Going to start making more today stuff today! It's weird being up during the day.... slept so long my schedule is off!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 2532863View attachment 2532864View attachment 2532865


Is it 14mm or 18mm? If you don't know take the bowl/slide out and hold it against the bottom of a bic lighter. If it is skinnier than the bottom it is 14mm, if it is a little larger than the bottom it is 18mm.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey NGG,

I received the pokers today. They are awesome. I really like the ones with metal. The others are cool too. Thanks for making these. Can't wait to get home for lunch and try them out.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 20, 2013)

My first dabber stand


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Is it 14mm or 18mm? If you don't know take the bowl/slide out and hold it against the bottom of a bic lighter. If it is skinnier than the bottom it is 14mm, if it is a little larger than the bottom it is 18mm.


I'm Rollin dem 18's Dawg!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm Rollin dem 18's Dawg!


do you want ground joints or are you okay with hand blown joints???? Hand blown joints get the same tight seal and I can do it cheaper than ordering ground joints.


I make the end of the joints cleaner than the one pictured, I just already had that one made.


----------



## match box (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got the 2 pipes that I ordered like Fri. I think. Very nice and fast delivery. I have to go smoke some and try them out.


----------



## match box (Feb 20, 2013)

I should have put these in the other post. The blue one works very well. Good job NGG


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice bro. My wife is dieing to see hers. She loved the pics of it!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> do you want ground joints or are you okay with hand blown joints???? Hand blown joints get the same tight seal and I can do it cheaper than ordering ground joints.
> View attachment 2534279View attachment 2534280
> 
> I make the end of the joints cleaner than the one pictured, I just already had that one made.


So is this the same type of set up in the video? For my bong? As long as it is a tight seal I am cool... I am not seeing the same concept in the pics like in the video.. Is it like a slide with the joint on the end instead of the two sides insert?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Holly shit this is some good hash! Been sleeping since my friends left! Even if you have a bunch of hash, I suggest you try that sandman hash if you can! It looks like sand in the container and puts you to sleep when you smoke it! Sandman is a very fitting name for it! Going to start making more today stuff today! It's weird being up during the day.... slept so long my schedule is off!


I was promised pictures! I want to see!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> So is this the same type of set up in the video? For my bong? As long as it is a tight seal I am cool... I am not seeing the same concept in the pics like in the video.. Is it like a slide with the joint on the end instead of the two sides insert?



The setup I have in my video has a male joint so all I have to do is slide the dome over it. your bong has a female joint so I attach 2 male joints together, one to slide into the female joint of your bong and one to hold the nail and slide the dome onto. What you want is like the one in the link. I can make it for you for $12 instead of $60 like the link
http://aqualabtechnologies.com/concentrate-utensils/vapor-globes/alt-90-top-load-vapor-globe-set-14-mm.html


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was promised pictures! I want to see!!!




Ummmm..... Hash is now gone....


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> The setup I have in my video has a male joint so all I have to do is slide the dome over it. your bong has a female joint so I attach 2 male joints together, one to slide into the female joint of your bong and one to hold the nail and slide the dome onto. What you want is like the one in the link. I can make it for you for $12 instead of $60 like the link
> http://aqualabtechnologies.com/concentrate-utensils/vapor-globes/alt-90-top-load-vapor-globe-set-14-mm.html


Exactly! Works for me. I have the 18mm.. Clear is cool. Also a dabber would be cool to grab the hash! I'm down


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2013)

The Stand too NGG?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 20, 2013)

$16-18 for the dome, nail, 18mm male to male adapter, dabber and dabber stand.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 20, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> $16-18 for the dome, nail, 18mm male to male adapter, dabber and dabber stand.


Deal! Go ahead and make it homey!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 21, 2013)

More work on the honeycomb.... Started with clear tubing coated it in blue powder and added the clear honeycomb dots. I just got a couple more powder colors, I'm thinking it will show up better with the other colors!


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 21, 2013)

NGG you amaze me that honey comb is sweet. Can't wait to see that in a sherlock with the honey comb colors like the poker you had a pic of a while back. Awesome is that blue honeycomb for sale?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 21, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> NGG you amaze me that honey comb is sweet. Can't wait to see that in a sherlock with the honey comb colors like the poker you had a pic of a while back. Awesome is that blue honeycomb for sale?


Thanks man!!! I'm going to practice the honeycomb a lot more. I just got more glass powder in, I'm thinking it will show up a lot better with the other colors I got! The blue one is for sale if someone wants it!


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey man just went and looked...page 36 make it like that...that's almost perfect?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 21, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> Hey man just went and looked...page 36 make it like that...that's almost perfect?


do you know the post number??? I have it set to 40 posts per page so it only shows up as 14 pages...


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 21, 2013)

Post 351its the picture on right?


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 21, 2013)

I also want the blue one a couple of posts ago...my daughter loves it. Add it to the black and white swirl one and....lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 21, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> Post 351its the picture on right?


I'm trying to get them like that.... That was a poker I made and the color came out really good which made me really want to get this honeycomb design down! I talking with one of my buddies about how to do it better but he cant send or receive pictures and it takes a while for messages to get back and forth so it makes it a bit harder to to pick it up quick. I just got even more glass in today so I'm hoping the other colors will show the honeycomb design better! I'll be out blowing glass in a bit, going to finish writing my buddy in prison the will get started!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 21, 2013)

any dark oranges/reds?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 21, 2013)

How small can you (any blower really) do the honey combs? Bc that blue one looks kind of like gecko/ lizard skin. A green one with a bunch of little honey combs like that would possibly look cool


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 21, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> How small can you (any blower really) do the honey combs? Bc that blue one looks kind of like gecko/ lizard skin. A green one with a bunch of little honey combs like that would possibly look cool


I can make the dots really small, I've been using a larger rod and trying to make the dots. I need to order smaller clear rods but the wife is starting to complain about the money I'm spending on glass. She thought the setup was expensive.... I've spent $1200 on glass in the last 2 months! I have a little stock pile now but I'm still looking at the site trying to pry the credit card from my wife's hands... I made a couple more honeycomb pipes tonight (I don't like really like calling it honeycomb as it's not really that good). I got a couple more colors of glass powder and hopefully they will turn out nice! I've gotten a couple tips on colors to use and how to lay the dots so my honeycomb should really be improving in the next couple days/weeks!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 21, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> any dark oranges/reds?


I have cherry red and ruby frit. I think I'm out of orange. I made one that is red and black fritted but I don't like it, I have a terrible memory and don't remember who even asked about black and red. I'm still making pokers as well, making the mushroom pokers on the wire is a bit of a pain... I keep melting the wire right where the glass stops...


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 22, 2013)

...make her something special and she won't say anything else. *hint hint 8===D * hahaha


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey NGG That was me that asked for the red and black pipe and poker. GD2


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 22, 2013)

UGGGGGGG!!!! Very pissed off right now!!!!! I spent $108 on a pound of slyme color tubing, regular color tubing is between $5 and $20 for a 4ft long 3 pound piece and I spent $108 on a single pound!!! Well it showed up today.... It was cut into 4 pieces and they were all different sizes. Not even straight tubing!!! All the pieces I got taper from one end to the other! the largest piece is only 8 inches long and has a half inch taper! One side is an inch and half the other side is only in inch!!! The piece is only 8 inches long and it's that far off... Then the other pieces go from about 20mm about 3/4 of an inch to 15mm about 1/2 and inch... I don't know what the fuck they expect me to do with a 108 dollar sample scrap pack!!!!! Of coarse it's Friday so I won't hear back from them until Monday, so I cant try to use any of this crap glass as I am returning it. I spend atleast $600 a month with these people and they send me this crap....... SOOOOOO PISSED!!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 22, 2013)

Soooo fucking mad!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not even going out to the garage to work glass tonight or i'll just keep thinking about it!!!!!!!!! Sooooo fucking mad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well ngg I was going to ask how the oil rig was going but from the sounds of it I don't even wanna ask lol.

Sorry to hear bout stupid shit, I've been there and it seems like when something goes good another thing goes to shit. 

I'll smoke one for ya bro


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sure they'll make it right for you, NGG, sucks that they played you like that


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

Lame... I was wanting that slime! What a bunch of kooks!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 22, 2013)

The average cost of rent in the us is 600-800 a month. I spend that with them every month... Sure I may not be their largest account but I'm far from their smallest. I just got started glass blowing as well so when I progress my orders would only increase... I'm sure they will notice the hit when I stop ordering from them, The other glass company noticed the hit and I had only placed 3 orders with them! They even sent me a letter later apologizing for how their customer service person handled the situation and what they told me as I was right the whole time. they listed a sale online so I tried to order some, it wouldn't let me order it at the sale price so I sent an email that day saying I tried to order it but the system is messed up and I will call tomorrow to finish the order, the customer service person said well that's just too bad the sale ended last night even if the system wasn't working. They offered me more discounts to continue shopping with them but I don't give a shit about the discounts! This isn't about the money! I want good customer service! I will gladly pay more for good customer service and will not continue to shop somewhere just because they have a lower price. If you don't get what you want the price isn't really lower...... I have $108 worth of scrap glass..... how is that a lower price???


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

That's weak shit! They should let you keep that and send a replacement, what if you had orders to fulfill and it lost you business. Fuck that, they should have sent it right the first time!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh I would be pissed too. I hate getting ripped off. 

I bought my husband some wheel covers and one broke while trying to get it on. Had the sales person come out and show us how to put on the rest. The others broke with the sales person doing. REFUND.

While the manager is giving me the refund, she is scowling and says "just sign this, it says that you're getting money and IM NOT."

What a bitch.

Hope they fix everything for you NGG.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 24, 2013)

NGG sorry to hear about the BS with the glass company. Seems to be a growing trend these days....not giving a fuck about the people that pay their checks! Hope you get it all straightened out Monday. Blow glass you got to much talent to let a glass company get in your head! Peace.


----------



## allen bud (Feb 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2476307View attachment 2476308View attachment 2476309View attachment 2476310View attachment 2476314
> looks like silver fuming but that's how the colors blended into the clear tubing.


T
nice peice ..if it had been a bit longer with deeper bowl i'd be on this one !!! Nice


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 24, 2013)

from these (already sold)


To this! (still for sale)


A few tips from a buddy in jail and my color work is 1000 times better!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

OMFG those are beautiful.

Specially the last one.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking good man you blowing tonight?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 24, 2013)

I should be! Got a few tips on working color and kiln striking so I'm kinda excited to get more stuff done!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 24, 2013)

dude! that one matches my pendant by him exactly hahahaha View attachment 2540753


----------



## mmikemo (Feb 24, 2013)

where is the checkout.. how do I buy one?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

mmikemo said:


> where is the checkout.. how do I buy one?


There is no checkout, I use paypal... you can pm me and I'll make you one...


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey NGG, I hope you had a better time since your supplyer screwed up your order. I take it that you were able to talk to our freind that is on vacation I hope all is well with him. I am sending my info in so I can email him also. Any progress on the black and red pipe and pick?

GD2


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

I made one so far but it was junk. I was planning on making more tonight but I'm not feeling good enough to get off my couch let alone go blow some glass.....


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Feb 25, 2013)

No problem I hope you are not sick or anything! GD2


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

Green Dragon 2 said:


> No problem I hope you are not sick or anything! GD2


I'll be sick for the rest of my life. I have no intestines hence the name noguts. Some days I can get up and do stuff, some days I cant...


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Feb 25, 2013)

my old lady would like a pink or hot pink and black or pink and clear do you have that color?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 25, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'll be sick for the rest of my life. I have no intestines hence the name noguts. Some days I can get up and do stuff, some days I cant...


no way....! that's crazy dude


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> no way....! that's crazy dude


..........


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 25, 2013)

....brutal


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> my old lady would like a pink or hot pink and black or pink and clear do you have that color?


I have black, pink and clear but no hot pink... I can see what they have for hot pink and order some! my wife would love some hot pink stuff!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm making some oil to test out my rig when your done NGG! Stoked!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I have black, pink and clear but no hot pink... I can see what they have for hot pink and order some! my wife would love some hot pink stuff!


Yeah, I'm sure my girlfriend would love some hot pink stuff as well...lol


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

Secretly, all girls are into hot pink stuff! Wink wink


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Did my wife's piece get mailed out? She keeps bugging me...lol "is it here yet....is it here yet..."lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 26, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Did my wife's piece get mailed out? She keeps bugging me...lol "is it here yet....is it here yet..."lol


I'm sorry no... I stuck it on the shelf and forgot... I will take it to the post office right now and overnight it!!!! I'll be back in a bit with a tracking number!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 26, 2013)

I got your PM. I will shoot you a text and let you know what's going on.


----------



## MrRay (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey! New to the site. Nice work! I'm very interested in a piece or two. Don't really know how to privately contact you :/


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

MrRay said:


> Hey! New to the site. Nice work! I'm very interested in a piece or two. Don't really know how to privately contact you :/


where my user name is on the left, move your mouse over it or click on it and there should be an option for Private message. If not then you need to make 10 or 20 posts before you can private message...

Just wait until you guys see what I've been making! I've been up for over 24 hours but I think this is where some of my most creative ideas come from...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2013)

don't forget me too.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

14mm and 18mm slyme slides and an 18mm slyme dome (a very special dome!) in the kiln cooling right now! I'll post pics as soon as they cool and I wake up... I've been up wayyyyy tooo long!!!


----------



## MrRay (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> where my user name is on the left, move your mouse over it or click on it and there should be an option for Private message. If not then you need to make 10 or 20 posts before you can private message...
> 
> Just wait until you guys see what I've been making! I've been up for over 24 hours but I think this is where some of my most creative ideas come from...


Alrighty then.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

Is the slyme dome spoken for? If not, can I buy it? And an 18mm slyme slide too?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Nope the dome's not spoken for yet! It's not just a regular slyme dome.... It's almost done cooling so I'll post pictures in a little bit!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> 14mm and 18mm slyme slides and an 18mm slyme dome (a very special dome!) in the kiln cooling right now! I'll post pics as soon as they cool and I wake up... I've been up wayyyyy tooo long!!!


For me? So I figured I would touch base with you and get a list of the stuff I'm getting and total price so I can pay you! I am ready when you are and just bought a blow torch to get Fred Flintstone and dabba dabba doo! P.s I am PP ready!
Pay Pal that is!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> where my user name is on the left, move your mouse over it or click on it and there should be an option for Private message. If not then you need to make 10 or 20 posts before you can private message...
> 
> *Just wait until you guys see what I've been making! I've been up for over 24 hours but I think this is where some of my most creative ideas come from*...


you tease. show us already!


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 27, 2013)

interested in 14 slyme slide


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Pictures with in the hour!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> interested in 14 slyme slide


I really like the 14mm slyme slide! It's got a big bowl and I think it's called a disc screen slide... all these fancy names..... I'll never remember them...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> For me? So I figured I would touch base with you and get a list of the stuff I'm getting and total price so I can pay you! I am ready when you are and just bought a blow torch to get Fred Flintstone and dabba dabba doo! P.s I am PP ready!
> Pay Pal that is!


I don't remember what all I'm making you. I think its the oil rig and now I remember you wanting something slyme.... but don't remember what it was...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I don't remember what all I'm making you. I think its the oil rig and now I remember you wanting something slyme.... but don't remember what it was...


Well I wanted the Bho glass tube an screen and the oil rig. Initiallly i wanted brain and slime remember?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll take the 18mm dome and slide in slyme, I'll put an email together tonight or tomorrow


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

18mm special ed slyme monster. Comes with a nail if interested. $10


18mm slyme and white with a touch of double amber purple at the bottom to connect it to the joint.




14mm slyme disc screen party bowl. I call it a party bowl because of the size. You can load a couple grams easily or load a regular bowl!


for sil if he likes it.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Well I wanted the Bho glass tube an screen and the oil rig. Initiallly i wanted brain and slime remember?


Shit I think it was a solo unit! I forget it was like 3am when we were talking and I was low dead!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2545223View attachment 2545224View attachment 2545225
> 18mm special ed slyme monster. Comes with a nail if interested. $10
> 
> View attachment 2545226View attachment 2545227View attachment 2545228View attachment 2545229
> ...


I want slime monster! Right now


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I want slime monster! Right now


slyme monster is an oil dome. would go either with the oil rig or on the bong attachment.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

That slime is so sick man! I am really digging the outcome of that color!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> slyme monster is an oil dome. would go either with the oil rig or on the bong attachment.


Attachment to my bong I want it for sure with a nail and the adapter as well... Also a bho tube and screen! I can pay you ASAP!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh also a dabber i forgot thats what i was trying to remember, I am super eager to blast and try that stuff, plus I have a bunch of wax I wanna smoke lol!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL.... I'm confused and got to figure out what you want... do you want the monster with an attachment for your bong?? or the bubbler or...... LOL I'm such a pot head....


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> LOL.... I'm confused and got to figure out what you want... do you want the monster with an attachment for your bong?? or the bubbler or...... LOL I'm such a pot head....


I was just thinking the same thing hahaha! Here is my list just give me your info to pay you via PM! 
1 green monster dome
2 quartz nail preferably but whatever is cool
3 adapter for bong to hold nail and slide dome onto
4 glass dabber or any sick one you have
5 BhO extraction tube enough for an oz at a time
6 screen mesh


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2545223View attachment 2545224View attachment 2545225
> 18mm special ed slyme monster. Comes with a nail if interested. $10
> 
> View attachment 2545226View attachment 2545227View attachment 2545228View attachment 2545229
> 18mm slyme and white with a touch of double amber purple at the bottom to connect it to the joint.


Monster dome Hungry!! Feed me...FEED ME NOW!!! Om nom nom nom

Mine! I'll feed him every day! I'll take both of these, 5 assorted wire pokers, 5 quartz nails, and 3 glass pokers/dabbers.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess Chewie got to it first


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I guess Chewie got to it first


You can take the slyme, white and a touch of amber purple on an amber 18mm joint! I'll make another slyme monster dome tonight! what color do you want the horns? do you want the eyes white and black or so you want another color?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I guess Chewie got to it first


Damn dude sorry! It was so sick had to leap ! But to be fair I told him I wanted slime last week! Your new one, I will probably want lol! I have a feeling We will keep NGG busy!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Damn dude sorry! It was so sick had to leap ! But to be fair I told him I wanted slime last week! Your new one, I will probably want lol! I have a feeling We will keep NGG busy!


you telling me you wanted slyme is the reason I even ordered slyme!!! I still have a bunch more slyme don't worry!!! It's not the best tubing (misshappen) but it is still quality glass so I worked it out with the glass company. Using this stuff is giving me more practice working the glass. I'll order more when I get low.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

Surprise me!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Damn dude sorry! It was so sick had to leap ! But to be fair I told him I wanted slime last week! Your new one, I will probably want lol! I have a feeling We will keep NGG busy!


It's all good dude, I'm in no rush.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

Next time Do you think you can do a 18mm bowl piece with nice size hole for big snaps? And Could you do the brain concept I want with the slime on the rim dripping down... Maybe that honey comb technique could look brainish with pink and red huh?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> It's all good dude, I'm in no rush.


I am! Lol..but for real I waste so much wax when I smoke on top of weed in my bong! I am hurting for a rig!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> you telling me you wanted slyme is the reason I even ordered slyme!!!


No I just said I wanted it last week


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I am! Lol..but for real I waste so much wax when I smoke on top of weed in my bong! I am hurting for a rig!


Haha, yeah, I have 4 domes, 2 18mm adapters, a direct inject 'oil can' oil bubbler, and an 18" honeycomb disk perc bong I use just for concentrates. So sounds like you need it more than me at this point...lol


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for understanding! He ordered it special for me anyway... wink wink! Jk NGG


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Next time Do you think you can do a 18mm bowl piece with nice size hole for big snaps? And Could you do the brain concept I want with the slime on the rim dripping down... Maybe that honey comb technique could look brainish with pink and red huh?


I think I'll have better luck making the slyme brains slide rather than a whole pipe. I'll give it a try I'm sure it will look cool! I'll do the brain lines inside of the slyme then get the slyme nice and hot and it should turn out translucent and show the darker brain color behind it! I have some green tubing so I'm gong to make some monster pipes with slyme accents. I have enough slyme tubing to make a pipe out of slyme but it would end up being like $50-$60... 
The live camera website shutdown, I tried to sign up for another but it was some conference call thing... anyone know of another???


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> No I just said I wanted it last week


I know when you said you wanted it last week is when I ordered it!!!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I know when you said you wanted it last week is when I ordered it!!!


Great minds think alike!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Haha, yeah, I have 4 domes, 2 18mm adapters, a direct inject 'oil can' oil bubbler, and an 18" honeycomb disk perc bong I use just for concentrates. So sounds like you need it more than me at this point...lol


what do you think of these??? I was going to order the quarts to make the. I could do them for $15-$20 each and he sells them for $120
[video=youtube;SeQn81-cjxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeQn81-cjxg[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I think I'll have better luck making the slyme brains slide rather than a whole pipe. I'll give it a try I'm sure it will look cool! I'll do the brain lines inside of the slyme then get the slyme nice and hot and it should turn out translucent and show the darker brain color behind it! I have some green tubing so I'm gong to make some monster pipes with slyme accents. I have enough slyme tubing to make a pipe out of slyme but it would end up being like $50-$60...
> The live camera website shutdown, I tried to sign up for another but it was some conference call thing... anyone know of another???


Yeah like I said I am a 100% bong smoker.. So a slide is more my style! I just load green snaps each time bt's. so I like a nice size hole in my bowl slides!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;fQs0fIHTVi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQs0fIHTVi8[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> what do you think of these??? I was going to order the quarts to make the. I could do them for $15-$20 each and he sells them for $120
> [video=youtube;SeQn81-cjxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeQn81-cjxg[/video]


I love them. I think they're very cool. If you made domeless quartz nails, i'd definitely buy one. It's sorta hard to understand why these people charge so much sometimes...I guess if you come up with something new, you can charge whatever you want, huh? Lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Great minds think alike!


as soon as you said you wanted slyme last week I ordered it! You said you wanted it, then I realized a lot of people want it... so I ordered it!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, Slyme seems to be the latest trend...I see a lot of it in shops lately.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I love them. I think they're very cool. If you made domeless quartz nails, i'd definitely buy one. It's sorta hard to understand why these people charge so much sometimes...I guess if you come up with something new, you can charge whatever you want, huh? Lol


I understand why they charge a lot. They don't sell a million of them, they are doing it for a living probably not just a hobby so they are charging for time. The'll be pissed when I'm a famous glass blower and still sell my stuff cheap!!! my pieces are for the cause, the fdd cause right now but for the broke stoner cause the rest of the time!!!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 27, 2013)

I've always liked slime since garbage pail kids came out! And ninja turtles too ....It just looks awesome for color!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I've always liked slime since garbage pail kids came out! And ninja turtles too ....It just looks awesome for color!


It is an awesome color! Green has always been my favorite color, even before I started smoking, and everyone loves slyme. double dare was all about the slyme!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

Haha...I love ninja turtles, double dare...and remember "you can't say 'that' on television"? The show where they slimed you for saying words?

I think I might even have the garbage pail kid that bears my namesake around here somewhere...lol...an ex gave it to me, but I lost it.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 28, 2013)

We are so 80's right now!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 28, 2013)

NGG!i forgot to ask how to attach the mesh to the glass safely?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm an early 80s baby, and my brother was born in the late 70s...Ahh Nick before nicktoons...lol

My degenerate neighbor(who eventually got hooked on dope real bad) blew my first pot smoke in my face when I was 9...dunno why I felt the need to share that, but that was my first direct interaction with weed. Though my mom was/is a pothead...lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> NGG!i forgot to ask how to attach the mesh to the glass safely?


will be taken care of via hose clamp, only finger tight though!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...I love ninja turtles, double dare...and remember "you can't say 'that' on television"? The show where they slimed you for saying words?
> 
> I think I might even have the garbage pail kid that bears my namesake around here somewhere...lol...an ex gave it to me, but I lost it.



Think it was You can't DO that on television" with the green slime. Anyone remember "today's special" or how about "3-2-1 Contact"? How about "Reading Rainbow"?


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Feb 28, 2013)

what about the great space coaster "where we go now is anybodys guess" and dont forget "no gunews is good gunews says garry gunew.". hey noguts as soon as that hot pink is in my old ladie wil take one and i'm local.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 28, 2013)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> what about the great space coaster "where we go now is anybodys guess" and dont forget "no gunews is good gunews says garry gunew.". hey noguts as soon as that hot pink is in my old ladie wil take one and i'm local.


I'll be ordering more glass very soon!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Doug.

The magic school bus.


----------



## ppjl (Feb 28, 2013)

I need one with a little bigger bowl. What have you got?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 28, 2013)

ppjl said:


> I need one with a little bigger bowl. What have you got?


I just made a slyme monster dome (for myself) and a 14mm slyme monster slide with a decent size bowl. It is still in the annealing phase so there wont be pictures until tonight!


this one will easily hold a couple grams. let me know what you want!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 28, 2013)

a couple grams?!?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 28, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> a couple grams?!?


Yes! It has a huge bowl!!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nigga, did you get my second email?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 28, 2013)

Going to be needing something like that for my new baby...







picked it up yesterday.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's a shot of my whole B&W set so far... still need a dry piece, dish/dabber, and a pendant for it and it will be complete for me


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey NGG, Whats the word on that black and red spoon? GD2


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kush, im a b&w fan as well. 
Nice pieces bro


----------



## chewberto (Feb 28, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Here's a shot of my whole B&W set so far... still need a dry piece, dish/dabber, and a pendant for it and it will be complete for me


Love the hemp wick!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought it was a bud jar


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I thought it was a bud jar


yep I got it! It's in the mail!!! it is a but jar but he has hemp wick wrapped around the bong.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

I was up for 36 hours straight and then finally passed out and for got to shut off the kiln... so the pieces sat at annealing temp for 4 or 5 hours until the wife got home and asked me if I still wanted the kiln on... She turned it off for me and let me sleep (best wife ever) so once they cool another 100 deg. I'll be able to take them out.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 1, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I thought it was a bud jar


that is a bud jar on the right, he's talking about the hemp wick I wrapped around the tube. Makes for easy access and I know where it's always at.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

This is for the haters! Jk found some alcohol and jasmine rice! Thai style


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> This is for the haters! Jk found some alcohol and jasmine rice! Thai style
> View attachment 2547983View attachment 2547982


Awesome!!! that's what I thought!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry not for sale, for my personal collection....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2013)

I suprised you aren't doing more honeycomb pipes. Those were sick.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I suprised you aren't doing more honeycomb pipes. Those were sick.


I will be! can only make so much stuff at once. I can only sit at the torch so long and it takes me a while to do each piece! I'm going through oxygen tanks like crazy!!!! I'm only getting about 2 days out of a tank not where I was getting a week or so out of a tank before... Uses a lot more oxygen making the thicker pipes. The honeycomb ones come out SUPER thick!!!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2548093View attachment 2548094View attachment 2548095View attachment 2548096
> 
> Sorry not for sale, for my personal collection....


Those are sickles man! i love that slyme.. ithat dish is dope too in the background! good work


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Those are sickles man! i love that slyme.. ithat dish is dope too in the background! good work


I bought the dish from dankshizzle! long before I even knew what slyme was!!!! He asked if I wanted slyme in my dish, I asked what slyme was....


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 1, 2013)

That slide is off the hook...seriously. It's lovely to be able to watch your progression through this thread.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> That slide is off the hook...seriously. It's lovely to be able to watch your progression through this thread.


Thanks a lot!!! I put some slyme monster hair behind the eyes as well... Just having fun with it!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

Cant wait for NGG Slyme bongs!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

I'e been turning the kiln on when I get up in and working on stuff when I feel good enough to do it. I just got back from refilling another oxygen tank!!!! I already get it filled pretty cheap but after today I'm thinking it will be even cheaper!!! I made my first mini bong last night! It turned out really nice until I went to take the punty (piece of glass you connect as a handle) off the I broke the damn thing... I'll be making bongs pretty soon!!! I want to be able to make everything!!!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm a big fan of straight tubes no percs! just 16-24 in beaker and 7mm! never been happier since i got 7mm!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm a big fan of straight tubes no percs! just 16-24 in beaker and 7mm! never been happier since i got 7mm!


 I'm only working with 4mm... I'll move up to 7mm soon! I had a piece made by HVY (heavy glass) that was made with 9mm hand pulled tube!!! I still managed to break it...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow! 9mm and still broke it? gnar!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2013)

Even if it broke, show us the pieces.


----------



## allen bud (Mar 2, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/glass-house/2476311d1357940001-pipes-sale-all-proceeds-riu-img_1941.jpg
Nice! how much and can you get RIU on it!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

NGG!!!! Where you at bro! I want to see pics of my setup! 

Keep up the good work bro, your shit is looking good. You have come a long ways since the one I got 

Are you ready for this summer dude? haha!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 2, 2013)

NGG the glass arrived today. The wifely loves the new spoon and says thank you very much.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> NGG!!!! Where you at bro! I want to see pics of my setup!
> 
> Keep up the good work bro, your shit is looking good. You have come a long ways since the one I got
> 
> Are you ready for this summer dude? haha!


I'd show you pics but it's already in the mail and I didn't take any...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 3, 2013)

allen bud said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/glass-house/2476311d1357940001-pipes-sale-all-proceeds-riu-img_1941.jpg
> Nice! how much and can you get RIU on it!


I cant make another exactly like it... it was made for giggles and I don't remember what colors he chose/were used to make it. I can make one like it with different colors. and yes I can get riu on it!


----------



## allen bud (Mar 3, 2013)

Same tube and green on the outside with the RIU. that would be perfect..P.m. me the pay pal det's..and ill send you dough..lol..
Thanks!!OOOOOHHHH can you make me a daber mine broke.Any thing like the one in pic would be sweet!!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 3, 2013)

allen bud said:


> Same tube and green on the outside with the RIU. that would be perfect..P.m. me the pay pal det's..and ill send you dough..lol..
> Thanks!!OOOOOHHHH can you make me a daber mine broke.View attachment 2551251Any thing like the one in pic would be sweet!!!!


That looks like I can do it. I'll get it started soon!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 3, 2013)

was for aero but the colors didn't come out. You can't really see the honeycomb effect that well. Will make another one...


----------



## aerogrowsr (Mar 3, 2013)

I like it a lot. Even if the colors didn't show like you thought it looks cool. Almost looks like a petosky stone. Put it in with the blue honeycomb and that black and white and send me a pm with total. Nice job man.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 3, 2013)

18mm


14mm (for flightschool)


----------



## silasraven (Mar 3, 2013)

do you have shatter proof glass?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 3, 2013)

silasraven said:


> do you have shatter proof glass?


I can't say shatter proof but all the glass I use is boro. the last one I made you is pretty thick and should take a beating and being dropped a few times very well! The pipe's I've been making recently have been getting thicker and thicker which makes them more shatter proof.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 3, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I can't say shatter proof but all the glass I use is boro. the last one I made you is pretty thick and should take a beating and being dropped a few times very well! The pipe's I've been making recently have been getting thicker and thicker which makes them more shatter proof.


thanks man. whats your going rate for a water pipe?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 3, 2013)

silasraven said:


> thanks man. whats your going rate for a water pipe?


about 15 - 25. I've only made a couple and need to make more. more people are asking for them.


----------



## gagekko (Mar 3, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> about 15 - 25. I've only made a couple and need to make more. more people are asking for them.


Yes! I'd be interested in water pipe too


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dont forget to practice bubblers!


----------



## allen bud (Mar 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> That looks like I can do it. I'll get it started soon!


awesome!I'll be waiting patiently !!!!


----------



## SFguy (Mar 7, 2013)

hey NGG. i broke the pipes you sent me already.. weak i know but its job security for you.. can you hook one up with the slyme?? that snail or alien bowl that had the eyeballs on it was badass somethin like that but a pipe?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 8, 2013)

Hope everything is going well over there, ngg.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 8, 2013)

good pipe but you really need to work on your professional skills . i got a kick out of the box that was used to send it. none the less its not professional. dont care about whats and whys.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 9, 2013)

How was it unprofessional? He sent mine in the same type of box and bubble wrap that I've receivedall my glass in...


----------



## silasraven (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah was it a tampon box? im not a fool. and im older so i know what this means. its a sorta body launguage for my request on wanting a pipe a specific way. he's calling me a bitch for making a detailed request. i lived with stoners for quite some time. so i know what this is. all im saying is he could grow up alittle and act a little more professional about it and what he does for a living.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 9, 2013)

Nah it actually wasn't. You gotta understand he's just starting this, so detailed request aren't that easy for him. Cut him some slack on that part. And this isn't his full time job (yet), so its not like he has a LLC or some shit. It's a hobby, you're a buddy...he probably didn't think you'd take it to the heart. it might have been the only box he had. Slip ups happen, be a pal and next time PM him, don't put him on blast man


----------



## silasraven (Mar 9, 2013)

im not a typical stoner so this blast you speak of doesnt make sense. im not blasting his bowl, this bowls a start for my hobby; you use the same tanks for welding as far as i know. i know what i know, i put it out there. just saying i can wrap something in paper before i ship it. so can others. pipes a good hitter.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I am a stoner and he sent mine in an Oscar Mayer wiener box you think that means he thinks im a box of dicks? Lol really?


----------



## silasraven (Mar 9, 2013)

nope just that you might be a wiener. this is where he gets his little cretques and then when he starts advertising or w/e he'll have had enough time to get ready. id exspect anyone to do the same for me. so my critics in the fucked up financial world wont eat me alive. this place is prep for better.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Mar 9, 2013)

What the hell ???lmfao


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 9, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> What the hell ???lmfao


ditto, wtf??


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

silasraven said:


> yeah was it a tampon box? im not a fool. and im older so i know what this means. its a sorta body launguage for my request on wanting a pipe a specific way. he's calling me a bitch for making a detailed request. i lived with stoners for quite some time. so i know what this is. all im saying is he could grow up alittle and act a little more professional about it and what he does for a living.



LOL!!! you're crying over the box it was sent in? I ran out of boxes... I don't charge more for shipping so I don't have to go buy more boxes, I use what I have laying around. The larger the box the more shipping costs. Sorry I didn't spend more of my money on shipping, you never even paid me for it! be glad I sent the one! This is far from a profession for me, it is a hobby and a way to get donations for FDD! I grow weed and my wife works. I don't do this for the money at all, when people actually pay me I send the money to FDD!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Nah it actually wasn't. You gotta understand he's just starting this, so detailed request aren't that easy for him. Cut him some slack on that part. And this isn't his full time job (yet), so its not like he has a LLC or some shit. It's a hobby, you're a buddy...he probably didn't think you'd take it to the heart. it might have been the only box he had. Slip ups happen, be a pal and next time PM him, don't put him on blast man


Exactly... If he knew half the shit I did for people on this forums he would change his tune. He didn't even pay me for the pipe and I sent it out!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Hope everything is going well over there, ngg.


Thanks meta, been sick and busy as hell.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> What the hell ???lmfao


Hey aero, your oil spoon should be done within the hour. Did I really send you last package in an oscar mayer box??? I don't even know where I would have got that.... LOL!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

silasraven said:


> im not a typical stoner so this blast you speak of doesnt make sense. im not blasting his bowl, this bowls a start for my hobby; you use the same tanks for welding as far as i know. i know what i know, i put it out there. just saying i can wrap something in paper before i ship it. so can others. pipes a good hitter.


even if I wrapped the box in paper before I shipped it you would still take that paper off and seen what kind of box it was in.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

silasraven said:


> he's calling me a bitch for making a detailed request.


detailed request are how I get better, If I didn't want to do it I wouldn't have done it. This is a hobby, When I am not too sick I get up and go blow some glass. every order has been detailed and I do them to the best of my ability. Yes I am a stoner and I forget shit and I'm not the best glass blower but fuck it, it is a hobby and never will be a full time job. I've spent thousands and give away the money from the pipes I sell! Sorry I'm an asshole! Oh wait, I'm not sorry..... It's pretty well know around the forums that I'm an asshole and a troll...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> Well I am a stoner and he sent mine in an Oscar Mayer wiener box you think that means he thinks im a box of dicks? Lol really?


your next package is coming in a toms shoes box.... anything against toms shoes??? LOL


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hahaha. Mine was delivered in a Vagisil box. Kinda upset at first, but now my wife has the best smelling snatch in town. Lol
Seriously though...he sends it out before you paid, and then you come on here and bash him. 
He's being nice about it. I'd politely tell you to fuck off and suggest you eat a bag of dicks. 
NGG my wife lives her new glass bowl....now I just need a honeycomb bubbler


----------



## aerogrowsr (Mar 9, 2013)

No man you didn't. Not sure what kind of box it was I was just fucking with that tool. Don't really care what kinda box it is I don't smoke the box anyway. When are u shipping?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> No man you didn't. Not sure what kind of box it was I was just fucking with that tool. Don't really care what kinda box it is I don't smoke the box anyway. When are u shipping?


first thing monday!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 9, 2013)

Oil spoon? Definitely need pics of this


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Oil spoon? Definitely need pics of this


Just like any other spoon pipe but there are a couple holes at the top instead of the hole at the bottome of the bowl. you put your oil in the bottom of the bowl then use a hot rod to heat the oil. I hand never seen them until my little brother bought one.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 9, 2013)

Did you get a chance to send out mine yet?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 9, 2013)

By the way! I would have thought it was funny, so long if bloody fingers weren't on the box. Lol of course I'm comfortable with my masculinity so , I wouldn't go crying about it, I would probably make a joke about it rather!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 9, 2013)

That's what I was thinking it was. I've smoked flowers out of one before


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> By the way! I would have thought it was funny, so long if bloody fingers weren't on the box. Lol of course I'm comfortable with my masculinity so , I wouldn't go crying about it, I would probably make a joke about it rather!


Yeah, I sent your out the at the same time as his, it should have showed up by now... I should have a tracking number for it in my email


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> By the way! I would have thought it was funny, so long if bloody fingers weren't on the box. Lol of course I'm comfortable with my masculinity so , I wouldn't go crying about it, I would probably make a joke about it rather!


Just sent you the tracking number... Guess I should have done that when I sent it out on the 5th but..... I forgot.....


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 9, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Just sent you the tracking number... Guess I should have done that when I sent it out on the 5th but..... I forgot.....


so unprofessional man...!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

aerogrowsr said:


> No man you didn't. Not sure what kind of box it was I was just fucking with that tool. Don't really care what kinda box it is I don't smoke the box anyway. When are u shipping?


The ones I made for you took much more work. Honestly his was one of the easier ones... That last sherlock was quite the feat for me...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

When we gonna see some more pics?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 9, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yeah, I sent your out the at the same time as his, it should have showed up by now... I should have a tracking number for it in my email


It's close! We just had a gnarly storm so I'm sure it just got caught up


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> When we gonna see some more pics?


hopefully tomorrow. I should be back at the torch tonight. Got a couple more tips on working the green amber purple so I want to give that a try again!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> It's close! We just had a gnarly storm so I'm sure it just got caught up


Yeah must be the storm. you're much closer than he is and he already got his.


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey NGG any word on the black and red spoon and pick. ThanksGD2


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 10, 2013)

NGG, if I were you id send that dude another tampon box, full of tampons.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 10, 2013)

Green Dragon 2 said:


> Hey NGG any word on the black and red spoon and pick. ThanksGD2


Yeah, I have one in the kiln for annealing right now! I should have pictures of it posted around 1 or 2 am pacific time.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 10, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> NGG, if I were you id send that dude another tampon box, full of tampons.


Maybe one with fake bloody finger prints.... or real.... LOL!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 10, 2013)

under 400 degrees... just a little while longer...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 11, 2013)

for GD2


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 11, 2013)

oil spoons, comes with a glass hot rod to heat the oil
$10


----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## aerogrowsr (Mar 11, 2013)

Oil spoons look nice. So does one for GD2. Keep coming with the pics.


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello Everybody, Hey NGG pm sent NG2


----------



## allen bud (Mar 14, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> oil spoons, comes with a glass hot rod to heat the oil
> $10


I'll give you 10 just for my new dabber.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 17, 2013)

Man you are getting better!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 17, 2013)

Let's see a bubbler!


----------



## aerogrowsr (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got my order an you hit another home run. Awesome job on the oil spoon works like a dream. Keep it up and I would also be interested in a bubbler lol.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys sorry I've been gone for a bit. My health isn't the best.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, so I heard. Are you ok? Starting to feel any better buddy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

Hope you feel better NGG. We will be awaiting your return.


----------



## match box (Mar 20, 2013)

Hay NGG I hope you are feeling better. Take it easy pardoner.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey bud, if you need anything, let me know. Just take it easy and feel better, brother!


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Get better you are missed


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dang ngg I'm sorry to hear about your problems. I hope you get well soon. I tried shooting you an email. 

Get better bro, hope to hear from you soon. Thanks for all you have done for me and my girl!


----------



## allen bud (Mar 22, 2013)

hope you feeling good !


----------



## Beansly (Mar 25, 2013)

*!!BUYERS BEWARE!!*​I know that for most of you this goes without saying but PLEASE be careful of what and who you give your information to, no matter how good the cause appears to be. You never know who they are or what they're gonna do with the info. You don't know if they keep your info or throw it away. You might get into a fight with their little boyfriend and the next thing you know, they're a confidential informant in your trial. Ideally, use a PO box and at least, never give your grow op address.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is there something we should know? Lol
I always have everything sent to my sisters address anyway.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2013)

Beansly, didn't you get a bunch of gear sent to you by that one guy who made the doggies nuts thread? Like a grip of shit? Kevin Murphy, right? 


NGG, dude...I hope you're okay. It's been a while, bro, hang in there!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah man hope all is well.  smoking one for you


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Folks, Has anybody heard from NGG? The last time he was here he posted he was not doing well does anyone have another way to contact him if so could you find out how he is doing and let us know please. Thanks GD2


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 1, 2013)

He is ok, spoke with him a few days ago.


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. GD2


----------



## Tdk74 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm a colorado dead head craving a super heady piece with Jerry's face included in the piece! Ill pay for what I want please help I miss Jerry! Ideas anyone?


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 11, 2013)

hey man i hope ur doing better in regards to your health, im looking forward to seeing more of your glass and doing business with u in the future. stay strong man


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 11, 2013)

Tdk74 said:


> I'm a colorado dead head craving a super heady piece with Jerry's face included in the piece! Ill pay for what I want please help I miss Jerry! Ideas anyone?


not talking shit about NoGuts, but I dont think he'll be able to do that one. He's just started and that would be really fucking hard to do. You might want to message someone like Gabe Halliday, Ryan Fitt, Travis Webber, or someone else along those lines. There's a FB page called Marble Collectors Page that has A LOT of really talented artist. Check it out and shoot some of them an email


*PS, Please get better man. I hate to see you not doing well.


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello Everybody, Anybody got any word on NGG??


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 17, 2013)

He's at the Canna Cup


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 17, 2013)

mannnn i was supposed to be going to that this weekend, but my buddy fucked me over and gave away my spot at his house.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 18, 2013)

its good to hear that ur makin moves @ngg , keep up the hard work,


----------



## Green Dragon 2 (Apr 18, 2013)

I am GLAD to hear that I just hope when he comes back that he stops by and says hi and lets us know how he is doing GD2


----------



## Ratatoskr (May 16, 2013)

If he does come back I'd love to look into grabbing a nice, old school hash pipe from him. They're getting harder to find since the dab scene took off, and a lot of what I can find is cheap imported crap.


----------



## atidd11 (May 17, 2013)

^ if youre talking about a meth pipe or freebase pipe thats the reason i came to this thread. Ive got wax and hash out here in ct and no piece to smoke it with so i someone cud help me find one of those id realllllllyyyy thank you. 

Pretty funny the last post is exatly wat i am refering to. Wat r the odds


----------



## Ratatoskr (May 18, 2013)

atidd11 said:


> ^ if youre talking about a meth pipe or freebase pipe thats the reason i came to this thread. Ive got wax and hash out here in ct and no piece to smoke it with so i someone cud help me find one of those id realllllllyyyy thank you.
> 
> Pretty funny the last post is exatly wat i am refering to. Wat r the odds


Lol, thats exactly what I'm talking about. They've gotten real hard to find the last couple of years, but I love those pipes. Way easier to travel with than a dab rig, too. I have a nice triple-layer color changing one now but I keep that strictly for tryptamines, I just want to grab another one (or three) to have on hand for a while.


----------



## atidd11 (May 19, 2013)

Strictly for dmt? And can anyone help me ouut ill pay u to send it thru


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 21, 2013)

Any updates on NNG? He has been MIA for a while now. Hope all is ok with him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2013)

Same here. I keep hoping to see him pop back on with some new pipes to show off.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (May 21, 2013)

He's doing ok. I chat with him on another forum frequently.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 22, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> He's doing ok. I chat with him on another forum frequently.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it possible to get shipped to Aus? I would pay extra for shipping of course...


----------



## Pistols&Crystals (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds like his business is doing well, good for him. I want a piece though!


----------



## silasraven (Jun 24, 2013)

not trying to cause problems, i didnt want the bad karma before, i still dont, but i just am posting this to inform. i order a sherlock style bowl, but with a straight 90 degree angle. i saw his work before so ii felt confident i would get a pro bowl. heres what i gotblew the piece and broke it off and reatacted the stem to the bowl without heating it to form a clean w/e. ask for a carb didnt get one. he contacted me repeatedly about the bowl so you want it like this, so this ,so this, my design stayed the same threw the whole conversation. plus he sounded very hyper and on the edge. always asking, he'll change it if it isnt right, making a couple of different bowls along the way. i wanted to make this guy my source for bowls and bongs. after this i cant. its been on my shoulders for a while.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 24, 2013)

silasraven said:


> not trying to cause problems, i didnt want the bad karma before, i still dont, but i just am posting this to inform. i order a sherlock style bowl, but with a straight 90 degree angle. i saw his work before so ii felt confident i would get a pro bowl. heres what i gotView attachment 2711571blew the piece and broke it off and reatacted the stem to the bowl without heating it to form a clean w/e. ask for a carb didnt get one. he contacted me repeatedly about the bowl so you want it like this, so this ,so this, my design stayed the same threw the whole conversation. plus he sounded very hyper and on the edge. always asking, he'll change it if it isnt right, making a couple of different bowls along the way. i wanted to make this guy my source for bowls and bongs. after this i cant. its been on my shoulders for a while.View attachment 2711589



I think he's edgy bc he's excited. It's BLOWING GLASS!!! It's super exciting lol. 

So he made you a piece, it broke, and he remade it wrong? I'm confused as to what the problem with your sherlock was? It looks identical in both pics


----------



## silasraven (Jul 18, 2013)

he hardly made a sherlock, its a poorly made piece, i should have gone to a local head shop for better. he's got poor craft. it was my first time buying from the guy to asses what his products were like for future bulk purchases. now i will be going to someone who understands what a sherlock looks like with an 80 degree angle. he made a straight pipe broke it and blow torched it back together, said he was going to send the other pipe he made as a starter for it and didn't. look else where for glass people.there is better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2013)

He makes good straight pipes and bowls for bongs. I imagine curved pipes are like 10x harder to make.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 19, 2013)

he just didn't for me. i can't invest another 15-25 in this guy when i can use that for better here. but i really don't want to i have to now.


----------



## Constiello (Jul 20, 2013)

_You get what you pay for_


----------



## silasraven (Jul 20, 2013)

Constiello said:


> _You get what you pay for_


 anyone could pay 15 for a pipe and get better glass, im trying to let people know for all his pictures of "great work" im not so sure it's truly his. shop else where for glass people this guy isn't it. poor glass maker.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 20, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Exactly... If he knew half the shit I did for people on this forums he would change his tune. He *didn't even pay me for the pipe* and I sent it out!


100% lie, we had a paypal transaction of 15 dollars i always watch my money closely, i paid every penny for it.


----------



## Constiello (Jul 20, 2013)

Bummer dude. I wasn't there, no one here was, so we can't really say much but

if that shit really is like you said, then there is a better way to inform the public about his shitty pieces


I feel for you though, I've had similar situations but a lot fucking more than $15 (try $135 for a "promising" dab/bong set)


----------



## 420mon (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't need to look at his stuff to say this...... you want a real well made pipe then shell out the big bucks otherwise stfu and buy a cheap pipe like you did. Same shit goes for top shelf, people saying they want top shelf but then only want to pay mid prices and complain that it was not AAA, NO FUKING SHIT BRO.


----------



## Constiello (Jul 20, 2013)

420mon said:


> you want a real well made pipe then shell out the big bucks otherwise stfu


The thought that a fellow stoner can help you get a well rounded piece through RIU let alone, is nice.

bummer that you'd have to spend more than $15, and lets even say $25, for a decent pipe.

I've found a good sources (yes, multiple locations) that offer quality 'AAA' pipes at schwag prices.

take your shit elsewhere, preferably north korea, cuz in the end


----------



## chewberto (Jul 21, 2013)

He is just doing this as a hobby
, and the dude is sick all the time..it's not designer pieces he is cranking out, they are functional, he doesn't claim to be a badass flame worker...


----------



## Beansly (Aug 1, 2013)

Fair warning to beware of giving NGG your address He's a snitch and he's gotten growers RIU busted.
NGG=pussy bitch snitch.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

Woah.. that is a bold statement.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 4, 2013)

It would be bold if it wasn't true. 
He's a pathetic, guttless, internet troll fucking loser and he alwAys will be no matter whos life he ruins. Him and his little british twink boyfriend.
Whatever you do, do not give him an address that can be tied to your grow.
He will rat you out if he decides he doesn't like you.
Please die in a fire ngg.


----------

